# معلومات



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*
** العصفور ليس له حاسة تذوق او شم *


* لا يوجد كائن فى المملكة الحيوانية على سطح الارض ينام على ظهره الا الانسان *


* الحمام المتمتع بالصحة لا ينام , ولا يغمض عينيه الا فى حالة المرض *


* الزرافة ترى بعينيها ما يقع خلفها دون ان تدير رأسها *


* التمساح يأكل دون ان يحرك فكه الاعلى *


* ارقى انواع الطيور لاتفكر فالأم تبحث عن الطعام لصغارها وتطير اميالا ثم  تعود بدقة لا تخطئ الى العش , و لكن اذا نقلت العش مترا واحدا بعيدا عن  مكانه الاصلى فلن تعثر عليه *


* ابن عرس والذى يعرف بالعرسة بنى اللون وفى الشتاء يصبح ابيض اللون *


* الثعابين لا تظهر ليلا كما هو معتقد نظرا لضعف نظرها الشديد *
* كما ان الثعبان يستخدم لسانه ليشم به *


* النمل يستطيع ان يحمل اشياء وزنها اضعاف وزنه *


* اللون الازرق هو اكثر الالوان التى تجذب البعوض لذا فكل الاجهزة الصاعقة للناموس تحتوى عاى لمبات زرقاء اللون *​
*









_ذيول متعددة الاغراض :

ا- الطاووس وسيلة لجذب الانتباه ولجذب انتباه الانثى خاصة . ويعرض دائما الوجهة الامامية لذيله لأن الخلفية غير جميلة 














ب _ ذيل القرد يعتبر اليد الخامسة له فهو يسمح له بالتعلق بالاشجار .......عملى جدا !!!

















ج _ يستخدمه الكنغر كمقعد للجلوس او سوستة لاداء القفزات العالية 















د _ خلد الماء يستخدمه كمجداف للعوم وايضا كمخزن للطعام (( الدهن )) شتاءا 















ه _ الكلب يستخدمه كوسيلة للتخاطب عندما يعبر عن خضوعه يضعه تحت بطنه وعندما يكون سعيدا يهزه وعندما يهدد يرفعه عاليا 














و _ العقرب ذيله وسيلة للدفاع فيكون مزود بكبسولة على شكل قطرة ماء تختزن سما لذا عندما ترى عقربا رافعا ذيله لأعلى يجب الابتعاد عنه













تابع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بيض عجيب :


ا - طيور السبد _ بضم حرف السين _ وهو نوع من الطيور يأكل الحشرات ليلا لا  تبنى اعشاشا فهى تبيض البيض على الارض وتتركه دون حماية لان لون البيض بيج (  بنى فاتح ) او حسب الارض الموجود عليها و لذلك يسمى بالبيض الغير مرئى 













ب - بيض ثعابين البامبا الخضراء يتميز بالقشرة  الخارجية الطرية ولكنها ليست هشة بل هى صلبة لاتسرب الماء و لا تتعرض  للجفاف و الصغار تشبه كبارها فى كل شئ 








ج - بيضة طائر النعام تزن 1,5 كجم ولكنها تعتبر  صغيرة لحجم الطائر , وتستغرق عملية الفقس 40 يوما , وكتكوت النعام يظل يوما  كاملا ينقر فى القشرة , وبالرغم من الادعاء ان النعامة اغبى الطيور لانها  تضع رأسها فى الرمال عند الشعور بالخطر الا ان لها تدبير عجيب فى بيضها,  فتقسمه ثلاث مجموعات :
الاولى : ترقد عليه حتى يفقس , الثانية : تقوم بالتهامه , الثالثة : فتفتحه ليتعفن و يجذب الديدان ليأكله صغارها عندما يفقس البيض 








د - بيضة طائر (( الشنيم ))- النعامة الاسترالية-  طوله 12 سم و الطريف ان الام لا تقوم برعاية البيض ولكن الاب يتحمل هذه  المسئولية لمدة 7 اسابيع حتى يفقس البيض 





ه - ان مشكلة سهولة كسر القشرة الخارجية للبيض لا تواجهها انثى الضفدعة لأن البيض مغلف بمادة جيلاتينية شفافة لحمايته 












تابع


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

فراشة ال 88 يظهر دائما على جناحيها هذا الرقم بالاعداد اللاتينية


للسمكة الببغاء الاسترالية مجموعتان من الاسنان ......... احداهما فى منقارها و الاخرى فى حنجرتها


تمساح النيل هو الحيوان الوحيد فى الطبيعة الذى  يطلق صوتا مسموعا وهو مايزال داخل البيضة التى تكون مدفونة فى الارض ,  وعندما يسمع الوالد هذا الصوت يعلم انه ان الاوان لاخراج البيضة من تحت  التراب


الثعبان يغير جلده كل عام وذلك لأن جسم الثعبان ينمو بسرعة اكبر من جسده  الذى يتساقط عن جسمه بفعل الاحتكاك بالأرض والصخور وسرعان ما ينمو له جلد  اخر جديد يناسب حجمه الذى يكون قد كبر


الثور من الحيوانات البرية التى يضرب بها المثل فى  القوة وفى لعبة مصارعة الثيران التى تعتمد على اثارة الثور بقطعة من القماش  الاحمر , ويعتقد الناس ان الثور يستطيع التمييز بين الالوان ولكن هذا خطأ  فالثور يثار من حركة القماش وليس لونها

كيف تنام هذه الحيوانات ؟؟؟؟

ا - السمكة الببغاء تقوم اولا ببناء المكان الذى ستنام فيه بافراز مادة  مخاطية تكون منه غشاء لتكون فى امان و تستطيع الاستغراق فى النوم وهى اول  سمكة تنام واخر واحدة تستيقظ !!!!!!!!!!











ب - النعام ذا اللون الوردى ينام بعين واحدة مثل الزارفة ليراقب اعداءه  وعندما ينام يقف على ساق واحدة والاخرى يثنيها اسفل بطنه ويضع منقاره وسط  ريشه








ج - الشمبانزى يصنع لنفسه سريرا من اوراق الاشجار والاغصان اللينة ولكن  ليوم واحد فقط فيغير هذه الاوراق فى اليوم التالى اذا اراد ان ينام يومين  متتالين وهو عادة ينام عشرة ساعات على الاقل !!!!!!!!!






د - الزرافة تنام دقائق معدودة على الاعشاب الطويلة وتجعل عنقها ممدودا لأعلى حتى لا تصبح صيدا سهلا للأسود 






ه - حيوان الكسلان فينام 20 ساعة فى اليوم ليضرب رقما قياسيا وهو ينام معلق على غصن الشجرة ممسكا بها بمخالبه !!!!

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*قرش يجرى عملية قيصرية لسمكة !

اسرع زوار متحف كيلى تارلتون بمدينة اوكلاند بابلاغ المسئولين با ناسماك  قرش صغيرة تخرج من جرح فى معدة احدى اسماك القرش بعد ان عضتها سمكة قرش  اخرى , العاملون بالمتحف تأكدوا من الواقعة ووجدوا سمكة القرش بها جرح غائر  فى المعدة وحولها اربعة من اسماك القرش الصغيرة 
وقال فيونا ديفيس المسئولة عن الحوض ان زوج سمكة القرش ساعد زوجته فى اجراء  ولادة قيصرية بعد تعذر الاولادة الطبيعية حيث قام بعض السمكة الحبلى فى  جزء معين فى معدتها لاخراج صغارهم دون ان يقتلهم او يقتل الام ... سبحان  الله 
الجدير بالذكر هنا انه يمكن ان يعتقد البعض ان اسماك القرش تلد ....ولكن  الكائنات البحرية الوحيدة التى تلد وتعتبر حيوانات ثديية ( الحيوانات  الثديية هى الى تلد وترضع صغارها ) هى الحيتان 
ولكن عندما ترى عملية ولادة طبيعية لسمكة قرش ترى انها تخرج صغار كاملة  ولكن الحقيقة ان اسماك القرش من الاسماك الولودة البيوضة (ovoviviparous)  اى انها تبيض بيض كامل ويظل البيض داخلها حتى يحين موعد الفقس , فيقفس  البيض داخليا وتخرج الاسماك الصغيرة التى تخرجها بعد ذلك الام كاى ولادة  طبيعية






*
*معلومات عجيبة عن بعض امهات عالم الحيوان








اطول فترة ولادة فى مملكة الحيوانات **
الفيلة 
مدة الولادة فيها تصل ل 22 شهر اطول فترة ولادة مع العلم بأن اطول فترة ولادة بالنسبة 
للأنسان وصلت فى اقصاها فى حالات نادرة الى 17 شهر و 11 يوم . 






**

اقصر فترة ولادة **
حيوانات الابوسوم تصل مدة حملها الى 16 يوم مع العلم بأن اقصر فترة حمل
بين بنى الانسان تصل الى 22 اسبوع بمعنى 5 شهور و اسبوعين 

وهى الفترة التى يكاد يكون الحمل فيها صحيآ بالنسبة للطفل .






**

اكثر الحيوانات اقل نضوجا **
الشامبانزى له اكبر فترة طفوله بعيدا عن الانسان و يعيش القرد الوليد
مع امهاتهم لمده تصل ل 7 سنين مع العلم بأن فى حياتنا كبشر

اولادنا يمكن يبقوا معانا فترات اطول و يمكن طول الحياه لا يفارق الأبن والداه . 

اكثر من 50 % من الشباب و الشابات تحت 24 سنه ما زالوا يعيشون مع والديهم . 
فى عام 2006 انتشرت تلك الظاهرة بكثرة و كانت محور قصة فيلم failure to launch .






**
الأمهات الذكور **
بعضكم قد يستغرب من الاسم كيف يكون ذكر و انثى بمثابة ام تلد فى نفس الوقت 

تعالوا نفسر !!
ذكور حصان البحر تستطيع ولاده ذريه كامله 
فبينما هذا من المستحيل للبشر حيث ان ذلك الحيون
حصان البحر له امكانية التحول من انثى لذكر فهو اول ذكر
من المخلوقات يلد دون مشاركة انثى 

سبحان الله **







**


هذا النوع له الكثير من الأبناء .**

نمر القرش يمكن أن يكون في أي مكان من 10 حتي 80 من القروش الوليده 
في ولادة واحدة. 
أكبر عدد من الاطفال الذى تستطيع الام ولادتهم فى الولاده الواحده والذين نجوا من ولادة واحدة هي ماكوثى ستيبتلز
(في ترتيب الولادة روبرت كينيث ، الكسيس أيار / مايو ، ناتالي سو ، Ann كيلسي ، روي ناثان ، جيمس براندون ، جويل ستيفن) ، 
والذين ولدوا في مدينة دي موين ألف في عام 1997 . 






**

هذه الاسره من النوع المتماسك .... يعنى ايه !! ؟**

جميع الحيوانات الهمستر القارضه الأليفة من سلالة واحدة من الإناث البرية 
على نطاق ضيق همستر قارض برى ذهبى وجد مع قضلات من 12 من الشباب في سوريا عام 1930.
حيث ادى الى التهجين بين البشر إلى زيادة كبيرة في فرص العيوب الوراثية ،
فقد كان التهجين منبوذا من قبل . 
وعلى الرغم من تلك المحاولات لتفادى الامراض و العيوب الجينية 
والتى غالبا ما تحدث فى زواج الاقارب كالزواج من العمات ،
والعم وابناء العم فهو ما زال ممارسة شائعة جدا بين الأسر المالكة الأوروبية -- 
حتى لملكة بريطانيا وزوجها فيليب المركز الثاني مرة واحدة وابناء فهو زواج اقارب.

ايضآ إن العرب حثوا على الزواج من خارج نطاق الاسره

حيث ان نسل زواج الاقارب يكون ضعيفا هزيلا.

كما انه يساعد فى تركيز الامراض المتوارثة عن الأسره .







**


اكثر من رحم ّّ!!**
بمعنى سبحان الله
يملك حيون الكنجارو الأم اكثر من رحم 
و هو فى الحالات العادية اثنين وفى بعض الحالات النادره ثلاثة 
وهو نادر جدا فى الحدوث بين بنى البشر ان لم يكن من الاصل غير موجود 
فقد يحدث احيان ان تلد الكنجارو 
الأم ثلاثة توائم على الرغم من انها تملك رحمين فقط ...







**


موقف فريد من نوعه فى الولاده **
الزراف الوليد يولد مع الأم واقفآ والتى تكن بدورها ( الأم ) 
حذره من وجود حيوانات مفترسة قد تفترس وليدها . 

و نلاحظ ارتفاع المسافة بين منطقه خروج الوليد و الارض 
فتصل الى من 5 : 7 اقدام و هذه مسافة كافية لقطع الحبل السرى للوليد 
و تظهر الكتابات القديمة فى بعض الحضارات ان النساء كن يلدن وهن واقفات
و الأمهات المعاصرات فى الوقت الحالى يهتممن اكثر بالولاده الطبيعيه 
و فى بعض الاحيان يأخذون بها الوقف اثناء الولاده مع العلم
بوجود شخص يقف تحت رحم الأم للأمساك بالرضيع اثناء
وقوعه 
*
*
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*فقس بيض السلحفاء


 




 







صغيرة خالص 







ولادة الزرافة





















*​*ولادة فرس




























































*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ولاده ناقه







بداية ظهور الأطراف الأماميه للحوار






ظهور الأطراف أكثر فأكثر

















ظهور الأطراف الأماميه و الرأس






لا بد من الفزعه و المساعده





مساعدتها على الولاده





الحمد لله على السلامه





تتعرف على مولودها





تأخذ قسطاً من الراحه





توصيل المولود الى العزبه حيث الدفأ و الطعام






تراقب وليدها 






الأم تتبع وليدها حيث عزبة الإبل ، لاحظ الأمطار في الصوره






الطريق لا زال طويلاً






وصلنا للعزبه






تنزيل المولود في العزبه برفق






تتعرف عليه






تقوم بتنظيفه






عملية مساعدته على الرضاعه للمره الأولى


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

* صغار العقرب الاسود

*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الأرنب
 الأرنب rabbit حيواني ثديي, من الفصيلة الأرنبية Leporidae وطائفة أرنبيات الشكل Lagomorpha.  طوله 35 سم تقريباً ووزنه 1500غ. شفته العليا مشقوقة, وأذناه طويلتان,  وذيله قصير, ورجلاه الخلفيتان طويلتان تجعلانه من أمهر الحيوانات القافزة.  وهو اليوم عالمي الانتشار, وترد أصوله, كما يعتقد, إِلى شمالي آسيا, حيث  انتشر منها إِلى كامل آسيا وإِلى أوربة وإِفريقية. وقد أدخله الرومان إِلى  إِنكلترة, كما نقله الإِنكليز سنة 1859 إِلى أسترالية, حيث ترعرع وتكاثر  تكاثراً مريعاً حتى أصبح يمثل خطراً على الغطاء النباتي والمزروعات لانعدام  الحيوانات القادرة على منافسته. ولم تسيطر عليه السلطات الأسترالية إِلا  بعد إِصابته بالفيروس الذي يسبب له مرض الورام المخاطي myxomatosis.
 أرنب هجين من أصل فرنسي ونيوزيلندي مُحَسَّن لون الوبر وطعم اللحم 
 وكلمة  أرنب كلمة عامة تطلق على عدة أجناس يقدر عددها بـ 52 جنساً, يوجد منها 28  جنساً في العالم القديم و24 جنساً في العالم الجديد. وأكثرها انتشاراً في  العالم القديم الجنس Oryctolagus, وفي العالم الجديد الجنس Sylvilagus والجنس Lepus. ويعرف من الأرانب مجموعتان: الأرانب الحقيقية, والأرانب البرية Hares.  وتتميز الأرانب الحقيقية بحياتها الاجتماعية وقصر آذانها وأرجلها الخلفية,  وبكون مواليدها مغمضة العينين عارية الجسم في حين تتمتع الأرانب البرية  بانعزاليتها وطول آذانها وأرجلها الخلفية, وبكون مواليدها مفتوحة العينين  والآذان مكسوة الجسم بالأوبار. ولطالما حدث التباس بين أرنبيات الشكل  والقوارض [ر] Rodentia. فالأولى تتميز بوجود  أربع قواطع في فكها العلوي: قاطعتين كبيرتين خلفهما قاطعتان صغيرتان, في  حين يقتصر الفك العلوي لدى القوارض على وجود قاطعتين فقط. 
 



 _حياة الأرانب وطباعها_
 تعيش  أغلب الأرانب حياة جماعية, في أنفاق تحفرها تحت الأرض, ذات مداخل عدة,  وتؤدي كلها إِلى حجرة مركزية, في حين يقضي بعضها حياته على سطح الأرض في  أعشاش يبنيها في شقوق الصخور أو تحت أخشاب الغابة, وهنالك قلة من الأرانب  تعيش في أعشاش بنتها حيوانات أخرى. وتمضي الأرانب معظم نهارها تحت الأرض أو  تحت غطاء عشبي كثيف, مستلقية في الأيام الحارة على سطح الأرض طالبة  برودتها, وتنطلق ليلاً باحثة عن غذائها العشبي الأخضر أو قشور الأشجار  الفتية.
 وأسنان  الأرانب متكيفة للتغذي بالأعشاب بقواطعها التي تنمو من جذورها باستمرار  وتتآكل تيجانها متحولة إِلى ما يشبه الإِزميل الحاد. وهي بلا أنياب, ويبقى  مكانها على الفك شاغراً.
 وتهضم  الأرانب المواد السلولوزية التي تكوّن الجزء الأكبر من وجباتها الغذائية,  مستعينة ببكتريات متمركزة في أعور الأنبوب الهضمي. كما أنها تمارس اجتراراً  كاذباً, فهي تطرح ليلاً كتلاً برازية محاطة بغشاء هلامي غني بالبكتريات  الهاضمة للسلولوز, يتناولها الحيوان, غالباً من الشرج مباشرة, لتدخل المعدة  ثانية وتساعد في هضم السكريات وتكوين حمض اللبن. أما البراز العادي فيطرحه  الأرنب عادة في النهار.
 ويضرب المثل بجبن الأرنب الذي يهرب بقفزات متتابعة تزداد سعة مع السرعة, التي تصل في بعض الأحيان إِلى نحو 50 كم/ ساعة.
 والأرنب حاد  البصر, وعيناه كرويتان تسمحان برؤية جميع الاتجاهات من دون حاجة لتحريك  الرأس. وحاسة السمع قوية, وأذنه مزودة بصيوان قابل للتوجه نحو مصدر الصوت.  كما يقوم بتحذير أقرانه بالنقر على الأرض بأرجله. ولا يصدر الأرنب الأصوات  في العادة إِلاّ في حالات نادرة, عند خوفه لدى التقاطه أو عند إِصابته  بالأذى.
 



 تكاثر الأرانب 
 يضرب  المثل بسرعة تكاثر الأرانب، فهي تتكاثر طوال السنة في المناطق المعتدلة,  في حين يمتد تكاثرها من شباط حتى تشرين الأول في المناطق الباردة. وتحمل  الأنثى 4-8 «بطون» في العام, ويضم «البطن» الواحد من 3-9 أجنة. وتمتد مدة  الحمل من 28-30 يوماً. وتنبذ الحامل جماعتها قبل الوضع وتجهز حفرة تفرشها  بالأعشاب التي تخلطها بفراء جسمها, تضع فيها الأرنبة مواليدها مغمضة العيون  التي تنفتح في اليوم الحادي عشر من ولادتها, ومغلقة الآذان التي لا تنفتح  إِلا في اليوم الثاني عشر, وعارية الجلد الذي ينمو عليه فراؤها في أسبوعين,  وتصبح قادرة على الحركة متدرجة في الاعتماد على نفسها بعد 30 يوماً. وتدرك  الأرانب مرحلة البلوغ الجنسي بعد ستة أشهر. ويعيش الأرنب من 3-4 سنوات,  ويعمر بعضها حتى السابعة. أما الأرانب البرية فتولد مفتوحة العيون والآذان  ومكسوة بالفراء.
 الأهمية الاقتصادية للأرانب وتربيتها 
 تؤدي  الأرانب دوراً اقتصادياً مهماً. فتربى بعض أنواعها, ولاسيما في أوربة  وأمريكة, مصدراً للبروتينات الفقيرة بالطاقة لانعدام شحومها, وهي تُسَوَّق  لهذا الغرض عندما يصبح عمر الواحد منها شهرين ووزنه نحو 2كغ. كما يصاد من  الأرانب الملايين سنوياً.
 وتربى أرانب  الأنْقُرية (الأنغورة) لفرائها الذي تصنع منه منسوجات ثمينة, إِذ يصل طول  وبره إلى نحو 6 سم في ثلاثة أشهر, ويُنتج الأرنب الواحد منها قرابة 100  غرام من الصوف في السنة الواحدة. أما وبر الأرانب العادية فيستعمل في صنع  نسيج قبعات الرأس.
 وعند تربية  الأرانب في المزارع يجب مراعاة بعد المزرعة بقدر الإِمكان عن الضوضاء,  وتيارات الهواء المحملة بالغبار, ومسببات الأمراض, ومراعاة سهولة تنظيفها,  وجفافها, وتوفر مياه الشرب النظيفة. ويجب أن تتضمن المزرعة ما يلي:
 ـ مساكن  لتربية الأرانب الكبيرة (مساكن الولادة) أبعادها 150×70×50 سم بأرجل ترتفع  25 سم عن سطح الأرض, ذات أرضية من السلك أو من قضبان الخشب المتقاطعة.  وتتكون عادة من غرفة صغيرة للولادة أو للراحة ومن فناء للرياضة وتناول  الطعام. ويجب أن تنفصل غرفة الولادة عن الفناء بحاجز فيه فتحة دائرية تسمح  للأرانب بالمرور, ترتفع 10 سم عن أرض المسكن.
 ـ مساكن للذكور من السلك الشبكي من دون غرفة منفصلة.
 ـ مساكن  لتربية الصغار بعد الفطام تشبه إِلى حد كبير مساكن تربية الكبار, أبعادها  200×100×50 سم, وتتسع إِلى 25 أرنباً, يقلل عددها كلما كبر حجم الأرانب,  وفيها غرفة مظلمة تشغل ربع المساحة الكلية للمسكن تقريباً, يفصلها عنه حاجز  فيه فتحة أو أكثر لخروج الأرانب ودخولها.
 ويمكن تربية  الأرانب في مساكن طبقاتها عدة, ويلجأ إِلى ذلك عندما تكون مساحة الأرض  صغيرة, ويفضل ألا تتجاوز كل مجموعة من هذه المساكن ثلاث طبقات لتسهيل  العناية بها.
 كما يمكن  تربيتها في مساكن في الهواء الطلق, حيث تطلق الأرانب في حفر أبعادها 3×1.5م  أو 4×2 بعمق 25-40سم, تغطى أرضيتها بسلك شبكي عريض الفتحة (حتى 2.5سم), أو  تغطى بطبقة من الأسمنت كي لا تحفرها الأرانب, مع ميلان خفيف ومصارف دقيقة.  ويوضع فوق الأسمنت شبك أو رمل. وتقام في أحد جوانب هذه المساكن غرف صغيرة  للولادة أو الراحة.
 وتجهز هذه المساكن كلها بأقفاص للعلف الأخضر وأوعية للعلف الجاف ومناهل لشرب الماء.
 وتؤدي  الأرانب دوراً مهماً في بناء السلاسل الغذائية, محققة بذلك نوعاً من  التوازن البيئي, فهي تمثل المستوى الثاني من المستويات الغذائية في الأنظمة  البيئية بأكلها الأعشاب, وتفترسها, في المستوى الثالث من المستويات  الغذائية, الذئاب والثعالب وأبناء عرس والصقور والبوم, وتدخل المستوى  الغذائي الرابع بتفكك نسجها وتحللها إِلى بقايا متحللة وفضلات.
 ويستعمل  الأرنب حيوان تجربة مخبرية لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه في كثير من الدراسات  والتجارب العلمية في مجال الطب والصيدلة وعلم الحياة. وهو بذلك كالفأر  والجرذ وخنزير الهند من حيث استخداماته العلمية.
 وينقل الأرنب إِلى الإِنسان بعض الأمراض, منها حمى الأرانب tularemia, بأكل الإِنسان لحمه السيء الطهو ولمسه الحيوانات المصابة.
 



 تطور الأرانب وأنواعها 
 تدل  وقائع علم المستحاثات على ظهور الأرانب منذ 55 مليون سنة, أي في أواخر  الباليوسين, في شمالي آسيا. ومن هناك انطلقت في جميع أنحائها وفي أوربة  وإِفريقية, وقد دخل الأرنب أمريكة الشمالية في نهاية الإِيوسين, أي منذ نحو  35 مليون سنة.​ 








 



 الأرنب الأوربي
 ويوجد اليوم من الأرانب الحقيقية 66 سلالة, طورت كلها من الأرنب الأوربي النوع Oryctolagus cuniculus. وأكثر الأرانب شهرة: 
 لأرنب  الأوروبي هو صغير ، رمادية اللون مائل الى البني الثدييات تتراوح بين  34-45 سم (13-18 بوصة) في الطول ، وحوالي 1.3-2.2 كجم (3-5 باوند) في  الوزن., لها الآذان الطويلة ، كبيرة اليد والساقين ,لها أسنان حادة ,  والارانب الأوروبية الأرانب لها حشوة على ليد و على القدمين للمساعدة على  لتخفيف صدمة التنقل السريع اثناء الركض.
 تتواجد هذه الانواع في معظم اوربا واستراليا وهي عده انواع.
 ـ الأرنب البلجيكي الذي يصل وزنه أحياناً إِلى 3.5 كغ. وهو رمادي اللون, ويربى من أجل لحمه.
 ـ الأرنب  الفلمنكي (الفلاندر) وهو أكبر الأرانب, إِذ يصل وزنه إِلى 7 كغ. وكساؤه  رصاصي قاتم, أما بطنه وذيله فلونهما أبيض. وهو يربى من أجل لحمه وفروه.
 ـ أرنب  الأنقرية الذي يتميز بكسائه الناعم الحريري الملمس الأبيض اللون. ويوجد منه  نوعان: فرنسي وإِنكليزي. ويزن النوع الفرنسي نحو 3 كغ, إِلا أن فراءه أقصر  من النوع الإِنكليزي وأخشن قليلاً.
 ـ الأرنب  القطني الذيل (الأرنب الفلوريدي Sylvilagus floridanus), وهو يعيش في غابات  المناطق الشرقية من أمريكة في جبال روكي, ولونه رمادي بني, أما بطنه  وأرجله فلونها أبيض. ويصل وزنه إِلى نحو 2 كغ. علماً بأن أصغر الأرانب  الأمريكية هو أرنب غابات إِيداهو النوع S. idahaensis الذي لا يتجاوز وزنه  نصف كيلو غرام.
 أما الأرانب  البرية فتضم أرنب القطب (النوع Lepus arcticus) وأرنب أوربة (النوع L.  europaeus) وأرنب الثلج snow- shoe rabbit (النوع L. americanus), الذي  يتحول لونه البني الصيفي إِلى اللون الأبيض كالثلج في الشتاء, وأرنب جاك  Jack rabbit (أرنب كاليفورنية L. californicus).

 



 انواع الارانب البرية
 الارانب البريه هي سبع سلالات وسنتاولها بالتفصيل كل نوع بعض المعلومات عنه وصوره :
 1 - الأرنب النهرية / Riverine Rabbit
 هي  واحدة من أندر الحيوانات الثديية في العالم, يوجد منها في المناطق الوسطى  والجنوبية للصحراء كارو في جنوب افريقيا , مواطنها هو على مقربة من خط  الاستواء , وتلد صغيرين فقط في السنة الواحدة.
 لوحظ  للمرة الأولى في جنوب أفريقيا في 1902 ، وازدهرت في 1902 حتي 1948 عندما  اختفت مرة أخرى حتى عام 1979. الأرنب النهرية شوهد في عام 2001 ,وهي مهدد  بسبب كثافة الرعي والكلاب البرية ، والفخاخ .
 لونه بني غامق مائل الى السواد ,ولها شريط أسود يمتد من زاوية فمه الى خده.
 2 - الارانب البركانية / Volcano Rabbit
 تعتبر  ثاني اصغر انواع الارانب في العالم وتتواجد في المناطق الجبلية والصخرية  ,في غابات الصنوبر والمعشبة الجبلية على جبال بركانية في المكسيك. ومنها  اكتسبت التسمية .
 صفاتها وشكلها :
 آذان  البيضاء من الاسفل ,والأرجل القصيرة , قصيرة سوداء سميكة الفراء الأصفر ،  وعلى ضوء رمادي البطن , لون فرائها يساعدها على الاختباء بين الصخور ,تعيش  في جماعات في أنفاق تحت الأرض ، ولها مهارات عالية في الأصوات بدلا من  الركض في تحذر المجموعة من خلال هذه الاصوات , تلد أربعة أطفال في شهر  نيسان ,في جحور تحت الأرض ، ووالصغار لا حول لهم ولا قوة لمدة أسبوعين ،  والتحرك نحو طعام بعد ثلاثة أسابيع ، وبعد ثلاثين يوما تكون الصغار مستقلة’  تتغذى على أوراق خضراء والحبوب .


 




 4 - الارنب الثلجي ( حذاء الثلوج) / Lepus americanus (Snowshoe Hare)
 وسبب  التسميه "حذاء الثلوج" بسبب الحجم الكبير لليد و القدمين ويترك علامات  ذيلها على الثلج وقدم الحيوان يمنعها من الغرق في الثلج عند القفزات  والمشي, كما ان لها اذان اقصر من باقي انواع الارانب , تكاثر الأرانب تمتد  من منتصف آذار / مارس من خلال آب / أغسطس , ويستمر الحمل 36 يوما ويمكن  انضع من اربع ال 8 من الصغار ,ويتواجد هذا النوع في جميع أنحاء كندا وشمال  الولايات المتحدة,غالبا ما تكون موجودة في الحقول المفتوحة ، والسور الصفوف  ، والمستنقعات ، والنهر الأجمات ، الارز الصنوبرية السباخ والأراضي  المنخفضة , مجموع طولها 413 حتي 518 ملم ,ووزنها عادة بين 1.43 و 1.55  كيلوغرام.
 هناك ستة انواع فرعية من هذه الأرنب .
 يتغير لونه في الصيف الى لون، هو معطف منقط بالرمادي صدئ أو رمادية اللون البني ، مع خط داكن ويكون لونه في الشتاء ابيض:


 5 - الارنب أسود الذيل / Black-tailed Jackrabbit
 الارنب  الأسود الذيل’, قياسه 47-63 سم من الأنف إلى الذيل, , تمتد من كانون الأول  / ديسمبر حتى نهاية أيلول / سبتمبر في ولاية اريزونا ، ومنذ أواخر كانون  الثاني / يناير الى آب / اغسطس في ولاية كاليفورنيا وكنساس , تلد الإناث 3  أو 4سنوياوتتنج 1-6 , يتراوح وزنها بين ( 1.30 إلى 3.10 كجم ) يتواجد في  غرب الولايات المتحدة والمكسيك ، ويعرف بأنه أكبر الارانب في أمريكا  الشمالية. فهي لها آذان طويلة ، طويلة الساقين و الظهر ، والفرو البني  الداكن مع شريط أسود ، والآذان التي تميل السوداء. سميت بهذا الاسم لان  ذيلها اسود. هذا المخلوق ليلي وياكل في الليل وياكل ، البرسيم والاعشاب  البرية , يشرب القليل جدا من الماء . 
 لا  تستخدم هذه الارانب الجحور ، وتعتمد على السرعة والاستماع للتهرب من  الضواري وتستطيع الجري بسرعة اكثر من سبعين كم في الساعه للتخلص من الضواري  .


 6-الارانب الظباء / Antelope Jackrabbit
 اكتسبت  التسمية بسبب قدرتها على القفز كالظباء كبر حجمها وطول قوائمها ,وهي تعيش  على الحشائش في التلال والسهول الجنوبية في الولايات المتحدة بصورة رئيسية  في ولاية اريزونا . شكلها رمادية اللون البني والابيض من الجانبين بنية  الوجه والحلق والأذنين والذيل هو على رأس أسود وأبيض من القاع , كبير جدا ,  بطول 24 بوصة ، والذيل الذي يصل حتى 4 بوصة ،طويلة لأرجل 8 بوصاتطويل  الساقين والظهر يصل الى 12 بوصة كما انها تمتلك آذان طويلة تصل الى 8 بوصات  , تولد صغارها كاملة الشعر وقاردة على المشي وتلد من 1-5 مرات بالسنه ,هو  مخلوق ليلي يغذي في المساء وخلال الساعات الأولى من الصباح ,وهي تستخدم  مجموعة من همهمات والاصوات ليدعو الآخرين و للتحذير من خطر قريب ,ونادرا ما  يشرب أي الماء.


 7 - الارانب بيضاء الجوانب / White-sided Jackrabbit
 الجسم  ويتراوح طولها 432 حتي 598 ملم ، وطول الذيل 47 حتي 92 مم ،القدم طول 118  إلى 141 مم ، وطول والأذن 108 حتي 149 ملم , كما انالإناث عموما أكبر من  الذكور, يتراوح وزنها بين 2 إلى 3 كغ . 
 لونها بني  فاتح مائل الى البيج وهي بيضاء البطن والجانبي والفخذين , تعيش في المناطق  الصحراويه وشبه الحراوية و مفضلة الأراضي والسهول المعشبة تتجنب المرتفعات  العالية الاشجار , تلد في نيسان / أبريل إلى آب / أغسطس من 1-2 من الصغار .
 وهي نشطة  جدا في الليل وعند الغسق. عندما تستريح ، فهي مموهة وإبقاء عيونها مفتوحة  يمنحها360 درجة لرؤية الخطر الكامن التي يمكن أن تكون قريبة.​ 











 



 تربية الأرانب 
 الأرانب  من الحيوانات الثدييّة الأليفة، تمتاز بكثرة الولادات، وسرعة النمو، وتعيش  عشرات السنين إذا توفّرت لها العناية الصحيّة والتغذية المناسبة، وتتصف  الأرانب برغبتها في العيش مع أرانب أخرى، وحبها للجري والحركة، وتنشط في  الليل .
 لحمها غزير وصحي، وهو مصدر رئيسي للبروتين الحيواني، ونسبة الدهن فيه منخفضة، وفراء بعض أنواعها ثمين وغالي الثمن .
 ومشاريعها تدرّ دخلاً مناسباً على المربين، ولا تحتاج مشاريعها لمبلغ كبير.
 ويصعب على  الأرنب الصعود والتنقّل في الجبال بسبب قصر يديها، وطول رجليها، يطأ الأرض  على مؤخرة قوائمه، وهو اسم جنس يطلق على الذكر والأنثى، ومن أعاجيبها أنّها  تحيض، وتنام مفتوحة العين .
 انتخاب السلالة المناسبة للتربية:
 يستحسن انتخاب أحد أنواع السلالات الجيّدة للمشروع ومنها:
 أرنب  اللحم: لإنتاج أرنب المائدة، (البوسكات) أبيض وعيونه حمراء، ويتراوح وزنه  بين (4 ـ 5) كغ، و(فلاندر) رمادي ويتراوح وزنه بين (6 ـ7) كغ .
 أرنب الفرو: وأشهر سلالاته (الأنجورا) شعره ناعم وطويل، يدبغ ويستخدم لفراء الملابس .
 الأرنب البلدي: ألوانه متعدّدة، ووزنه قليل، وحجمه صغير، ولكنّه يتحمّل الظروف الجويّة، ويقاوم الأمراض .
 



 طرق التربية:
 تربى  الأرانب في القرى مع حيوانات المزرعة إذا ضمن المزارع حمايتها من الكلاب  والثعالب، ويطلق بعض الهواة وربات البيوت في المدن فوق أسطحة منازلهم  الأرانب، والطريقة المفضّلة هي تربية الأرانب في أقفاص سلكيّة، على شكل  بطاريات، بحيث توضع كل أرنبة أم في قفص خاص بها مع بيت خشبي للولادة،  ويخصّص للذكر قفص خاص، وأقفاص أخرى لتربية الأرانب الصغيرة، وفيما يلي  أبعاد القفص:
 الطول: 100 ـ 150 سم ؛ العرض: 50 ـ 70 سم ؛ الارتفاع: الارتفاع: 40 ـ 60سم .
 تكاثر الأرانب: 
 تبدأ  الأرنبة بالولادة في المتوسّط عند سن الخمسة شهور، وتنجب نحو 30 وليداً في  العام (من 5 ـ 10) كل مرّة، ويجري التلقيح بعد الولادة بأسبوع أو أسبوعين،  وتعاد بعد التلقيح إلى مسكنها، وتظهر علامات الحمل بجسّ بطنها بعد عشرة  أيّام من التلقيح، وتستغرق مدّة الحمل 31 يوماً، ويضع المربي القش في صندوق  الولادة الخشبي وأبعاده: ( الطول: 50 ، والعرض: 30 ، والارتفاع: 30) وتقوم  الأنثى بنتف شعر بطنها لتوفير مهد ناعم، وتغطي صغارها به للتدفئة .
 تغذية الأرانب:
 يقدّم  لقطيع الأرانب يوميّاً كميّات مناسبة لعمر الأرنب غذاء صحياًَ يتكوّن مما  يتوفّر من: الخضروات، والجزر، والكرنب، واللفت، والبرسيم، والحبوب .
 بالإضافة إلى الأملاح، والفيتامينات .
 ويوضع الغذاء في معالف، والماء النظيف في مناهل .
 تنبيهات:
 إجراء التطعيمات السنويّة للأرانب .
 إجراء الفحص الدوري لأسنان الأرانب .
 تخلّص من الذكور بالبيع عندما يبلغ عمرها 60 يوماً، ويكون وزنها حوالي 2كغ .
 احتفظ بعدد من الذكور ذات سلالة ممتازة بمعدّل ذكر لكل 5 ـ 10 إناث .
 ضع تحت الأقفاص حوضاً معدنيّاً لتجميع الفضلات، وتخلّص منها يوميّاً .
 تحتاج الأرانب إلى 14 ساعة إضاءة يوميّاً، فتضاء غرفة الأرانب في الشتاء عدّة ساعات إضافيّة.​ 






 






 طرق صيد الارانب البرية
 "موهبة القص" من ضروريات قنص الارانب نهارا"
 اخواني القناصين عامة وهواة قنص الارنب خاصة .
 موضوعي يمثل نقطة مهمة وبداية حقيقية لمن يطلب المتعةوالتشوق والمغامرة في اصطياد الارانب .
 اقول وانا  على يقين تام من لم يجرب القص قبل القنص في اصطياد الارانب فانه لم ولن يصل  الى نشوة هذه الرياضة "قنص الارانب " ولن تحصل له المتعة كاملة
 فما الفرق بين قناص قام باصطياد الارانب واظن عن طريق "قنص الليل فقط"
 واخر قام بقص ثم قنص الارنب "وبالتاكيد لايتم هذا الا نهارا" 
 (الفرق قنص الليل ليس فيه أي متعة تحصل غير اصطياد الارانب وقد تلحق اضرار بالسيارة نتيجة الطرد.
 اما قص النهار فيه متعة القص,التشوق وانتظار المفاجأة ,رياضة المشي ,سرعة الرمي يتخللها دقة التصويب ولمح الهدف بثواني).
 اعتقد ان الفرق قد اتضح للجميع  

 • ماهي انواع او طرق صيد الارانب ؟
 هناك طريقتين لقنص الارانب :-1_الليل :- الصـيد يكون فيه بسهوله دون تعب.
 2_النهار :- الصيد يكون فيه تعب ،، وفتره طويله.
 *طريقة  الليل تعتمد على نظافة السيارة والسواق المحترف وقد يكون عدد الارانب  المقنوصه بهذه الطريقة كبير وهنا ندخل بمصطلح الاسراف والتبذير
 • طريقة النهار تتم عن قص جرة الارنب واقتفاء اثرها بطريقتين :-
 أ_ الطليع بسكون الطاء(طلوع الارنب من جحرها وعادة فترة غروب الشمس) :وهو قص واقتفاء اثر الارنب باتجاه عكسي (خلف خلاف)
 وله دلائل  واضحة يحددها القصاص (( اليدين بجنبها قدم واحدة وتسمى تثليث اضافة اذا وجد  تمغط وتباعد بين اليدين والقدمين فان الدحل قريب جدا ))
 _الدمنه  "براز الارنب " تكون ذات لون اسود وصغيرة الحجم وصلبة و وبول بكميات كبيرة  وذلك لان الارانب تكون قد قضت فترة طويلة بالدحل (ياتي تعريف الدحل لاحقا)  طوال فترة النهار .
 ب_النوم  (ذهاب الارنب للمبيت وعادة وقت الفجر) عكس الطليع تماما وهو قص اثر الارنب  واقتفاءها بنفس اتجاه او وجهة الارنب وهو عبارة عن التصاق اليدين مع بعضهما  وكامه موضع يد واحده وكذلك الرجلين 
 -وهناك علامات اخرى : الدمنة رطبة وتتفتت ولونها اخضر معشب وكبيرة الحجم 
 والنوم يقود الارنب الى اخر نشاطتها الليلية وهو النوم بالمصبح (سوف ياتي تعريفه لاحقا ). 
 *وقد  لاتبعد عن المصبح 100_200 مترا" فترة الصيف ملاحظ على الارنب بعد قيامها من  المصبح اخفاء اثرها وقد لا يبين الا اظافرها وهنا تاتي حذاقة ونباهة  القصاص.
 *في الشتاء  يصعب وجودها حتى مع وجود المصبح نظرا" لان الليل في هذه الفترة طويل وقد  تعمل مصبحين او اكثر ولكن في هذه الحاله يعتمد القصاص اعتماد كلي على  الدمنة وطراوتها . 
 معلومات لابد للقناص من معرفتها :-
 1_ البحير :  مصطلح بين القصاصين للارنب التي تشاهد في دحلها دون القفز منه وهنا انصح  القناص الذي يشاهد الارنب بعدم التوقف والاستمرار في طريقة وكأنه لم  يشاهدها لضمان عدم قفزها وبقاوها في دحلها حتي يتجهز للرمي ويتم باذن الله  اصطيادها
 2_ النفيج :
 أ_ مشاوفية  وتعني الارنب التي تقفز من دحلها قبل وصول القصاص لها وقبل رميها وقد  لايتم رويتها الا عن طريق الاثر فقط وتكون في حالة انتباه ومراقبة طوال  الوقت للقصاص خوفا من مباغتتها وهنا يصعب اصطيادها يلاحظ على هذا النوع  كثرة التبول , وعلى القناصين توجيه انظارهم في كل اتجاه دون النظر الى  الارض لانها تنفج "تقفز" من اماكن بعيده ومهمة متابعة الاثر والتوجيه  للقصاص فقط وعادة تكون المشاوفيه هي "ذكر الارنب ((الخزز))
 ب_غير مشاوفية :تقفز من قريب ويتم اصطيادها بسرعة وعادة تكون "الانثى ((عدنه))
 

 

 *مصطلحات مهمه في قناصة الارانب
 • الدحل ___________هو مكان تنام فيه وتبيت الارنب فترة النهار كامل تاتيه الفجر ولاتخرج منه الا قبيل المغرب 
 يكون الدحل في الشتاء بين الاشجار (الشويط _الرمث _الضمران _العرفج _الغضا _الارطى)
 ويكون في الصيف في ظلال الاحجار والصخور 
 يلاحظ ان الارنب تبتعد عن اماكن الاودية ذات الكثافه النباتية الكثيرة خوفا من الثعالب والحيوانات المفترسه
 • المصبح_________هو مكان تفترشه من الرمل الناعم تقوم بعده الى مكان نومها الدحل 
 *مسميات الارانب المشهورة لدى القصاصين والقناصين :-
 1-الذكر _______________يسمى الخزز وهو صغير الحجم مقارنة بالانثى 
 2_الانثى _______________تسمى العدنه وهي كبيرة الحجم 
 3_صغار الارانب _________تسمى خرانق مفرد خرنق
 • تكاثر الارانب :-

 
 تتأثر الارانب البريه بشكل مباشر بظروف  البيئه المحيطة فمثلا هناك تناسب طردي بين البيئة القاحلة وقليلة الغطاء  النباتي بقلة الولادات للارنب والعكس صحيح كلما كانت البيئة ربيعية وذات  غطاء نباتي كثير ومتنوع زادت الولادت وتضع انثى الارنب البري من 1 الى اربع  خرانق بحجم الجربوع مكتملا الفراء وتفتح العينين, يتغذى لمدة اسبوعين على  حليب امه ثم يبدا بأكل النباتات .​
علما ان الام تختار المكان المناسب لحفظ صغارها من الثعالب​ 
 *ماهي اهم المؤثرات على ممارسة القص؟​
 

 1_ هطول الامطار والسيول وخاصة في الشتاء يساهم بشكل كبير على عدم روؤية الاثر 
 2- الرياح والاعاصير "الهبايب والاتربة " تخفي الاثر 
 3_ الارضي الوعرة مثل الصمود والقيعان
 4- انسب وقت للقص الصباح الباكر والعصر اما فترة الظهر فتعتبر اسوا وقت للقص 
 *ماهو اسباب تناقص اعداد الارانب ؟
 1. تنوع الاسلحة والسيارات ذات الامكانيات العالية 
 2. الصيد الجائر والاسراف والتبذير وخاصة في قنص الليل. 
 آن شـآء الله في الوقت القريب احضر بعض الصور لمقناص الارانب البريه.


​ 








 









​ 






من تجميعى


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الأرنب الأرنب rabbit حيواني ثديي, من الفصيلة الأرنبية Leporidae وطائفة أرنبيات الشكل Lagomorpha. طوله 35 سم تقريباً ووزنه 1500غ. شفته العليا مشقوقة, وأذناه طويلتان, وذيله قصير, ورجلاه الخلفيتان طويلتان تجعلانه من أمهر الحيوانات القافزة. وهو اليوم عالمي الانتشار, وترد أصوله, كما يعتقد, إِلى شمالي آسيا, حيث انتشر منها إِلى كامل آسيا وإِلى أوربة وإِفريقية. وقد أدخله الرومان إِلى إِنكلترة, كما نقله الإِنكليز سنة 1859 إِلى أسترالية, حيث ترعرع وتكاثر تكاثراً مريعاً حتى أصبح يمثل خطراً على الغطاء النباتي والمزروعات لانعدام الحيوانات القادرة على منافسته. ولم تسيطر عليه السلطات الأسترالية إِلا بعد إِصابته بالفيروس الذي يسبب له مرض الورام المخاطي myxomatosis. أرنب هجين من أصل فرنسي ونيوزيلندي مُحَسَّن لون الوبر وطعم اللحم وكلمة أرنب كلمة عامة تطلق على عدة أجناس يقدر عددها بـ 52 جنساً, يوجد منها 28 جنساً في العالم القديم و24 جنساً في العالم الجديد. وأكثرها انتشاراً في العالم القديم الجنس Oryctolagus, وفي العالم الجديد الجنس Sylvilagus والجنس Lepus. ويعرف من الأرانب مجموعتان: الأرانب الحقيقية, والأرانب البرية Hares. وتتميز الأرانب الحقيقية بحياتها الاجتماعية وقصر آذانها وأرجلها الخلفية, وبكون مواليدها مغمضة العينين عارية الجسم في حين تتمتع الأرانب البرية بانعزاليتها وطول آذانها وأرجلها الخلفية, وبكون مواليدها مفتوحة العينين والآذان مكسوة الجسم بالأوبار. ولطالما حدث التباس بين أرنبيات الشكل والقوارض [ر] Rodentia. فالأولى تتميز بوجود أربع قواطع في فكها العلوي: قاطعتين كبيرتين خلفهما قاطعتان صغيرتان, في حين يقتصر الفك العلوي لدى القوارض على وجود قاطعتين فقط.   حياة الأرانب وطباعها تعيش أغلب الأرانب حياة جماعية, في أنفاق تحفرها تحت الأرض, ذات مداخل عدة, وتؤدي كلها إِلى حجرة مركزية, في حين يقضي بعضها حياته على سطح الأرض في أعشاش يبنيها في شقوق الصخور أو تحت أخشاب الغابة, وهنالك قلة من الأرانب تعيش في أعشاش بنتها حيوانات أخرى. وتمضي الأرانب معظم نهارها تحت الأرض أو تحت غطاء عشبي كثيف, مستلقية في الأيام الحارة على سطح الأرض طالبة برودتها, وتنطلق ليلاً باحثة عن غذائها العشبي الأخضر أو قشور الأشجار الفتية. وأسنان الأرانب متكيفة للتغذي بالأعشاب بقواطعها التي تنمو من جذورها باستمرار وتتآكل تيجانها متحولة إِلى ما يشبه الإِزميل الحاد. وهي بلا أنياب, ويبقى مكانها على الفك شاغراً. وتهضم الأرانب المواد السلولوزية التي تكوّن الجزء الأكبر من وجباتها الغذائية, مستعينة ببكتريات متمركزة في أعور الأنبوب الهضمي. كما أنها تمارس اجتراراً كاذباً, فهي تطرح ليلاً كتلاً برازية محاطة بغشاء هلامي غني بالبكتريات الهاضمة للسلولوز, يتناولها الحيوان, غالباً من الشرج مباشرة, لتدخل المعدة ثانية وتساعد في هضم السكريات وتكوين حمض اللبن. أما البراز العادي فيطرحه الأرنب عادة في النهار. ويضرب المثل بجبن الأرنب الذي يهرب بقفزات متتابعة تزداد سعة مع السرعة, التي تصل في بعض الأحيان إِلى نحو 50 كم/ ساعة. والأرنب حاد البصر, وعيناه كرويتان تسمحان برؤية جميع الاتجاهات من دون حاجة لتحريك الرأس. وحاسة السمع قوية, وأذنه مزودة بصيوان قابل للتوجه نحو مصدر الصوت. كما يقوم بتحذير أقرانه بالنقر على الأرض بأرجله. ولا يصدر الأرنب الأصوات في العادة إِلاّ في حالات نادرة, عند خوفه لدى التقاطه أو عند إِصابته بالأذى.   تكاثر الأرانب يضرب المثل بسرعة تكاثر الأرانب، فهي تتكاثر طوال السنة في المناطق المعتدلة, في حين يمتد تكاثرها من شباط حتى تشرين الأول في المناطق الباردة. وتحمل الأنثى 4-8 «بطون» في العام, ويضم «البطن» الواحد من 3-9 أجنة. وتمتد مدة الحمل من 28-30 يوماً. وتنبذ الحامل جماعتها قبل الوضع وتجهز حفرة تفرشها بالأعشاب التي تخلطها بفراء جسمها, تضع فيها الأرنبة مواليدها مغمضة العيون التي تنفتح في اليوم الحادي عشر من ولادتها, ومغلقة الآذان التي لا تنفتح إِلا في اليوم الثاني عشر, وعارية الجلد الذي ينمو عليه فراؤها في أسبوعين, وتصبح قادرة على الحركة متدرجة في الاعتماد على نفسها بعد 30 يوماً. وتدرك الأرانب مرحلة البلوغ الجنسي بعد ستة أشهر. ويعيش الأرنب من 3-4 سنوات, ويعمر بعضها حتى السابعة. أما الأرانب البرية فتولد مفتوحة العيون والآذان ومكسوة بالفراء. الأهمية الاقتصادية للأرانب وتربيتها تؤدي الأرانب دوراً اقتصادياً مهماً. فتربى بعض أنواعها, ولاسيما في أوربة وأمريكة, مصدراً للبروتينات الفقيرة بالطاقة لانعدام شحومها, وهي تُسَوَّق لهذا الغرض عندما يصبح عمر الواحد منها شهرين ووزنه نحو 2كغ. كما يصاد من الأرانب الملايين سنوياً. وتربى أرانب الأنْقُرية (الأنغورة) لفرائها الذي تصنع منه منسوجات ثمينة, إِذ يصل طول وبره إلى نحو 6 سم في ثلاثة أشهر, ويُنتج الأرنب الواحد منها قرابة 100 غرام من الصوف في السنة الواحدة. أما وبر الأرانب العادية فيستعمل في صنع نسيج قبعات الرأس. وعند تربية الأرانب في المزارع يجب مراعاة بعد المزرعة بقدر الإِمكان عن الضوضاء, وتيارات الهواء المحملة بالغبار, ومسببات الأمراض, ومراعاة سهولة تنظيفها, وجفافها, وتوفر مياه الشرب النظيفة. ويجب أن تتضمن المزرعة ما يلي: ـ مساكن لتربية الأرانب الكبيرة (مساكن الولادة) أبعادها 150×70×50 سم بأرجل ترتفع 25 سم عن سطح الأرض, ذات أرضية من السلك أو من قضبان الخشب المتقاطعة. وتتكون عادة من غرفة صغيرة للولادة أو للراحة ومن فناء للرياضة وتناول الطعام. ويجب أن تنفصل غرفة الولادة عن الفناء بحاجز فيه فتحة دائرية تسمح للأرانب بالمرور, ترتفع 10 سم عن أرض المسكن. ـ مساكن للذكور من السلك الشبكي من دون غرفة منفصلة. ـ مساكن لتربية الصغار بعد الفطام تشبه إِلى حد كبير مساكن تربية الكبار, أبعادها 200×100×50 سم, وتتسع إِلى 25 أرنباً, يقلل عددها كلما كبر حجم الأرانب, وفيها غرفة مظلمة تشغل ربع المساحة الكلية للمسكن تقريباً, يفصلها عنه حاجز فيه فتحة أو أكثر لخروج الأرانب ودخولها. ويمكن تربية الأرانب في مساكن طبقاتها عدة, ويلجأ إِلى ذلك عندما تكون مساحة الأرض صغيرة, ويفضل ألا تتجاوز كل مجموعة من هذه المساكن ثلاث طبقات لتسهيل العناية بها. كما يمكن تربيتها في مساكن في الهواء الطلق, حيث تطلق الأرانب في حفر أبعادها 3×1.5م أو 4×2 بعمق 25-40سم, تغطى أرضيتها بسلك شبكي عريض الفتحة (حتى 2.5سم), أو تغطى بطبقة من الأسمنت كي لا تحفرها الأرانب, مع ميلان خفيف ومصارف دقيقة. ويوضع فوق الأسمنت شبك أو رمل. وتقام في أحد جوانب هذه المساكن غرف صغيرة للولادة أو الراحة. وتجهز هذه المساكن كلها بأقفاص للعلف الأخضر وأوعية للعلف الجاف ومناهل لشرب الماء. وتؤدي الأرانب دوراً مهماً في بناء السلاسل الغذائية, محققة بذلك نوعاً من التوازن البيئي, فهي تمثل المستوى الثاني من المستويات الغذائية في الأنظمة البيئية بأكلها الأعشاب, وتفترسها, في المستوى الثالث من المستويات الغذائية, الذئاب والثعالب وأبناء عرس والصقور والبوم, وتدخل المستوى الغذائي الرابع بتفكك نسجها وتحللها إِلى بقايا متحللة وفضلات. ويستعمل الأرنب حيوان تجربة مخبرية لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه في كثير من الدراسات والتجارب العلمية في مجال الطب والصيدلة وعلم الحياة. وهو بذلك كالفأر والجرذ وخنزير الهند من حيث استخداماته العلمية. وينقل الأرنب إِلى الإِنسان بعض الأمراض, منها حمى الأرانب tularemia, بأكل الإِنسان لحمه السيء الطهو ولمسه الحيوانات المصابة.   تطور الأرانب وأنواعها تدل وقائع علم المستحاثات على ظهور الأرانب منذ 55 مليون سنة, أي في أواخر الباليوسين, في شمالي آسيا. ومن هناك انطلقت في جميع أنحائها وفي أوربة وإِفريقية, وقد دخل الأرنب أمريكة الشمالية في نهاية الإِيوسين, أي منذ نحو 35 مليون سنة.            الأرنب الأوربي ويوجد اليوم من الأرانب الحقيقية 66 سلالة, طورت كلها من الأرنب الأوربي النوع Oryctolagus cuniculus. وأكثر الأرانب شهرة: لأرنب الأوروبي هو صغير ، رمادية اللون مائل الى البني الثدييات تتراوح بين 34-45 سم (13-18 بوصة) في الطول ، وحوالي 1.3-2.2 كجم (3-5 باوند) في الوزن., لها الآذان الطويلة ، كبيرة اليد والساقين ,لها أسنان حادة , والارانب الأوروبية الأرانب لها حشوة على ليد و على القدمين للمساعدة على لتخفيف صدمة التنقل السريع اثناء الركض. تتواجد هذه الانواع في معظم اوربا واستراليا وهي عده انواع. ـ الأرنب البلجيكي الذي يصل وزنه أحياناً إِلى 3.5 كغ. وهو رمادي اللون, ويربى من أجل لحمه. ـ الأرنب الفلمنكي (الفلاندر) وهو أكبر الأرانب, إِذ يصل وزنه إِلى 7 كغ. وكساؤه رصاصي قاتم, أما بطنه وذيله فلونهما أبيض. وهو يربى من أجل لحمه وفروه. ـ أرنب الأنقرية الذي يتميز بكسائه الناعم الحريري الملمس الأبيض اللون. ويوجد منه نوعان: فرنسي وإِنكليزي. ويزن النوع الفرنسي نحو 3 كغ, إِلا أن فراءه أقصر من النوع الإِنكليزي وأخشن قليلاً. ـ الأرنب القطني الذيل (الأرنب الفلوريدي Sylvilagus floridanus), وهو يعيش في غابات المناطق الشرقية من أمريكة في جبال روكي, ولونه رمادي بني, أما بطنه وأرجله فلونها أبيض. ويصل وزنه إِلى نحو 2 كغ. علماً بأن أصغر الأرانب الأمريكية هو أرنب غابات إِيداهو النوع S. idahaensis الذي لا يتجاوز وزنه نصف كيلو غرام. أما الأرانب البرية فتضم أرنب القطب (النوع Lepus arcticus) وأرنب أوربة (النوع L. europaeus) وأرنب الثلج snow- shoe rabbit (النوع L. americanus), الذي يتحول لونه البني الصيفي إِلى اللون الأبيض كالثلج في الشتاء, وأرنب جاك Jack rabbit (أرنب كاليفورنية L. californicus).    انواع الارانب البرية الارانب البريه هي سبع سلالات وسنتاولها بالتفصيل كل نوع بعض المعلومات عنه وصوره : 1 - الأرنب النهرية / Riverine Rabbit هي واحدة من أندر الحيوانات الثديية في العالم, يوجد منها في المناطق الوسطى والجنوبية للصحراء كارو في جنوب افريقيا , مواطنها هو على مقربة من خط الاستواء , وتلد صغيرين فقط في السنة الواحدة. لوحظ للمرة الأولى في جنوب أفريقيا في 1902 ، وازدهرت في 1902 حتي 1948 عندما اختفت مرة أخرى حتى عام 1979. الأرنب النهرية شوهد في عام 2001 ,وهي مهدد بسبب كثافة الرعي والكلاب البرية ، والفخاخ . لونه بني غامق مائل الى السواد ,ولها شريط أسود يمتد من زاوية فمه الى خده. 2 - الارانب البركانية / Volcano Rabbit تعتبر ثاني اصغر انواع الارانب في العالم وتتواجد في المناطق الجبلية والصخرية ,في غابات الصنوبر والمعشبة الجبلية على جبال بركانية في المكسيك. ومنها اكتسبت التسمية . صفاتها وشكلها : آذان البيضاء من الاسفل ,والأرجل القصيرة , قصيرة سوداء سميكة الفراء الأصفر ، وعلى ضوء رمادي البطن , لون فرائها يساعدها على الاختباء بين الصخور ,تعيش في جماعات في أنفاق تحت الأرض ، ولها مهارات عالية في الأصوات بدلا من الركض في تحذر المجموعة من خلال هذه الاصوات , تلد أربعة أطفال في شهر نيسان ,في جحور تحت الأرض ، ووالصغار لا حول لهم ولا قوة لمدة أسبوعين ، والتحرك نحو طعام بعد ثلاثة أسابيع ، وبعد ثلاثين يوما تكون الصغار مستقلة’ تتغذى على أوراق خضراء والحبوب .      4 - الارنب الثلجي ( حذاء الثلوج) / Lepus americanus (Snowshoe Hare) وسبب التسميه "حذاء الثلوج" بسبب الحجم الكبير لليد و القدمين ويترك علامات ذيلها على الثلج وقدم الحيوان يمنعها من الغرق في الثلج عند القفزات والمشي, كما ان لها اذان اقصر من باقي انواع الارانب , تكاثر الأرانب تمتد من منتصف آذار / مارس من خلال آب / أغسطس , ويستمر الحمل 36 يوما ويمكن انضع من اربع ال 8 من الصغار ,ويتواجد هذا النوع في جميع أنحاء كندا وشمال الولايات المتحدة,غالبا ما تكون موجودة في الحقول المفتوحة ، والسور الصفوف ، والمستنقعات ، والنهر الأجمات ، الارز الصنوبرية السباخ والأراضي المنخفضة , مجموع طولها 413 حتي 518 ملم ,ووزنها عادة بين 1.43 و 1.55 كيلوغرام. هناك ستة انواع فرعية من هذه الأرنب . يتغير لونه في الصيف الى لون، هو معطف منقط بالرمادي صدئ أو رمادية اللون البني ، مع خط داكن ويكون لونه في الشتاء ابيض:   5 - الارنب أسود الذيل / Black-tailed Jackrabbit الارنب الأسود الذيل’, قياسه 47-63 سم من الأنف إلى الذيل, , تمتد من كانون الأول / ديسمبر حتى نهاية أيلول / سبتمبر في ولاية اريزونا ، ومنذ أواخر كانون الثاني / يناير الى آب / اغسطس في ولاية كاليفورنيا وكنساس , تلد الإناث 3 أو 4سنوياوتتنج 1-6 , يتراوح وزنها بين ( 1.30 إلى 3.10 كجم ) يتواجد في غرب الولايات المتحدة والمكسيك ، ويعرف بأنه أكبر الارانب في أمريكا الشمالية. فهي لها آذان طويلة ، طويلة الساقين و الظهر ، والفرو البني الداكن مع شريط أسود ، والآذان التي تميل السوداء. سميت بهذا الاسم لان ذيلها اسود. هذا المخلوق ليلي وياكل في الليل وياكل ، البرسيم والاعشاب البرية , يشرب القليل جدا من الماء . لا تستخدم هذه الارانب الجحور ، وتعتمد على السرعة والاستماع للتهرب من الضواري وتستطيع الجري بسرعة اكثر من سبعين كم في الساعه للتخلص من الضواري .   6-الارانب الظباء / Antelope Jackrabbit اكتسبت التسمية بسبب قدرتها على القفز كالظباء كبر حجمها وطول قوائمها ,وهي تعيش على الحشائش في التلال والسهول الجنوبية في الولايات المتحدة بصورة رئيسية في ولاية اريزونا . شكلها رمادية اللون البني والابيض من الجانبين بنية الوجه والحلق والأذنين والذيل هو على رأس أسود وأبيض من القاع , كبير جدا , بطول 24 بوصة ، والذيل الذي يصل حتى 4 بوصة ،طويلة لأرجل 8 بوصاتطويل الساقين والظهر يصل الى 12 بوصة كما انها تمتلك آذان طويلة تصل الى 8 بوصات , تولد صغارها كاملة الشعر وقاردة على المشي وتلد من 1-5 مرات بالسنه ,هو مخلوق ليلي يغذي في المساء وخلال الساعات الأولى من الصباح ,وهي تستخدم مجموعة من همهمات والاصوات ليدعو الآخرين و للتحذير من خطر قريب ,ونادرا ما يشرب أي الماء.   7 - الارانب بيضاء الجوانب / White-sided Jackrabbit الجسم ويتراوح طولها 432 حتي 598 ملم ، وطول الذيل 47 حتي 92 مم ،القدم طول 118 إلى 141 مم ، وطول والأذن 108 حتي 149 ملم , كما انالإناث عموما أكبر من الذكور, يتراوح وزنها بين 2 إلى 3 كغ . لونها بني فاتح مائل الى البيج وهي بيضاء البطن والجانبي والفخذين , تعيش في المناطق الصحراويه وشبه الحراوية و مفضلة الأراضي والسهول المعشبة تتجنب المرتفعات العالية الاشجار , تلد في نيسان / أبريل إلى آب / أغسطس من 1-2 من الصغار . وهي نشطة جدا في الليل وعند الغسق. عندما تستريح ، فهي مموهة وإبقاء عيونها مفتوحة يمنحها360 درجة لرؤية الخطر الكامن التي يمكن أن تكون قريبة.               تربية الأرانب الأرانب من الحيوانات الثدييّة الأليفة، تمتاز بكثرة الولادات، وسرعة النمو، وتعيش عشرات السنين إذا توفّرت لها العناية الصحيّة والتغذية المناسبة، وتتصف الأرانب برغبتها في العيش مع أرانب أخرى، وحبها للجري والحركة، وتنشط في الليل . لحمها غزير وصحي، وهو مصدر رئيسي للبروتين الحيواني، ونسبة الدهن فيه منخفضة، وفراء بعض أنواعها ثمين وغالي الثمن . ومشاريعها تدرّ دخلاً مناسباً على المربين، ولا تحتاج مشاريعها لمبلغ كبير. ويصعب على الأرنب الصعود والتنقّل في الجبال بسبب قصر يديها، وطول رجليها، يطأ الأرض على مؤخرة قوائمه، وهو اسم جنس يطلق على الذكر والأنثى، ومن أعاجيبها أنّها تحيض، وتنام مفتوحة العين . انتخاب السلالة المناسبة للتربية: يستحسن انتخاب أحد أنواع السلالات الجيّدة للمشروع ومنها: أرنب اللحم: لإنتاج أرنب المائدة، (البوسكات) أبيض وعيونه حمراء، ويتراوح وزنه بين (4 ـ 5) كغ، و(فلاندر) رمادي ويتراوح وزنه بين (6 ـ7) كغ . أرنب الفرو: وأشهر سلالاته (الأنجورا) شعره ناعم وطويل، يدبغ ويستخدم لفراء الملابس . الأرنب البلدي: ألوانه متعدّدة، ووزنه قليل، وحجمه صغير، ولكنّه يتحمّل الظروف الجويّة، ويقاوم الأمراض .   طرق التربية: تربى الأرانب في القرى مع حيوانات المزرعة إذا ضمن المزارع حمايتها من الكلاب والثعالب، ويطلق بعض الهواة وربات البيوت في المدن فوق أسطحة منازلهم الأرانب، والطريقة المفضّلة هي تربية الأرانب في أقفاص سلكيّة، على شكل بطاريات، بحيث توضع كل أرنبة أم في قفص خاص بها مع بيت خشبي للولادة، ويخصّص للذكر قفص خاص، وأقفاص أخرى لتربية الأرانب الصغيرة، وفيما يلي أبعاد القفص: الطول: 100 ـ 150 سم ؛ العرض: 50 ـ 70 سم ؛ الارتفاع: الارتفاع: 40 ـ 60سم . تكاثر الأرانب: تبدأ الأرنبة بالولادة في المتوسّط عند سن الخمسة شهور، وتنجب نحو 30 وليداً في العام (من 5 ـ 10) كل مرّة، ويجري التلقيح بعد الولادة بأسبوع أو أسبوعين، وتعاد بعد التلقيح إلى مسكنها، وتظهر علامات الحمل بجسّ بطنها بعد عشرة أيّام من التلقيح، وتستغرق مدّة الحمل 31 يوماً، ويضع المربي القش في صندوق الولادة الخشبي وأبعاده: ( الطول: 50 ، والعرض: 30 ، والارتفاع: 30) وتقوم الأنثى بنتف شعر بطنها لتوفير مهد ناعم، وتغطي صغارها به للتدفئة . تغذية الأرانب: يقدّم لقطيع الأرانب يوميّاً كميّات مناسبة لعمر الأرنب غذاء صحياًَ يتكوّن مما يتوفّر من: الخضروات، والجزر، والكرنب، واللفت، والبرسيم، والحبوب . بالإضافة إلى الأملاح، والفيتامينات . ويوضع الغذاء في معالف، والماء النظيف في مناهل . تنبيهات: إجراء التطعيمات السنويّة للأرانب . إجراء الفحص الدوري لأسنان الأرانب . تخلّص من الذكور بالبيع عندما يبلغ عمرها 60 يوماً، ويكون وزنها حوالي 2كغ . احتفظ بعدد من الذكور ذات سلالة ممتازة بمعدّل ذكر لكل 5 ـ 10 إناث . ضع تحت الأقفاص حوضاً معدنيّاً لتجميع الفضلات، وتخلّص منها يوميّاً . تحتاج الأرانب إلى 14 ساعة إضاءة يوميّاً، فتضاء غرفة الأرانب في الشتاء عدّة ساعات إضافيّة.             طرق صيد الارانب البرية "موهبة القص" من ضروريات قنص الارانب نهارا" اخواني القناصين عامة وهواة قنص الارنب خاصة . موضوعي يمثل نقطة مهمة وبداية حقيقية لمن يطلب المتعةوالتشوق والمغامرة في اصطياد الارانب . اقول وانا على يقين تام من لم يجرب القص قبل القنص في اصطياد الارانب فانه لم ولن يصل الى نشوة هذه الرياضة "قنص الارانب " ولن تحصل له المتعة كاملة فما الفرق بين قناص قام باصطياد الارانب واظن عن طريق "قنص الليل فقط" واخر قام بقص ثم قنص الارنب "وبالتاكيد لايتم هذا الا نهارا" (الفرق قنص الليل ليس فيه أي متعة تحصل غير اصطياد الارانب وقد تلحق اضرار بالسيارة نتيجة الطرد. اما قص النهار فيه متعة القص,التشوق وانتظار المفاجأة ,رياضة المشي ,سرعة الرمي يتخللها دقة التصويب ولمح الهدف بثواني). اعتقد ان الفرق قد اتضح للجميع  • ماهي انواع او طرق صيد الارانب ؟ هناك طريقتين لقنص الارانب :-1_الليل :- الصـيد يكون فيه بسهوله دون تعب. 2_النهار :- الصيد يكون فيه تعب ،، وفتره طويله. *طريقة الليل تعتمد على نظافة السيارة والسواق المحترف وقد يكون عدد الارانب المقنوصه بهذه الطريقة كبير وهنا ندخل بمصطلح الاسراف والتبذير • طريقة النهار تتم عن قص جرة الارنب واقتفاء اثرها بطريقتين :- أ_ الطليع بسكون الطاء(طلوع الارنب من جحرها وعادة فترة غروب الشمس) :وهو قص واقتفاء اثر الارنب باتجاه عكسي (خلف خلاف) وله دلائل واضحة يحددها القصاص (( اليدين بجنبها قدم واحدة وتسمى تثليث اضافة اذا وجد تمغط وتباعد بين اليدين والقدمين فان الدحل قريب جدا )) _الدمنه "براز الارنب " تكون ذات لون اسود وصغيرة الحجم وصلبة و وبول بكميات كبيرة وذلك لان الارانب تكون قد قضت فترة طويلة بالدحل (ياتي تعريف الدحل لاحقا) طوال فترة النهار . ب_النوم (ذهاب الارنب للمبيت وعادة وقت الفجر) عكس الطليع تماما وهو قص اثر الارنب واقتفاءها بنفس اتجاه او وجهة الارنب وهو عبارة عن التصاق اليدين مع بعضهما وكامه موضع يد واحده وكذلك الرجلين -وهناك علامات اخرى : الدمنة رطبة وتتفتت ولونها اخضر معشب وكبيرة الحجم والنوم يقود الارنب الى اخر نشاطتها الليلية وهو النوم بالمصبح (سوف ياتي تعريفه لاحقا ). *وقد لاتبعد عن المصبح 100_200 مترا" فترة الصيف ملاحظ على الارنب بعد قيامها من المصبح اخفاء اثرها وقد لا يبين الا اظافرها وهنا تاتي حذاقة ونباهة القصاص. *في الشتاء يصعب وجودها حتى مع وجود المصبح نظرا" لان الليل في هذه الفترة طويل وقد تعمل مصبحين او اكثر ولكن في هذه الحاله يعتمد القصاص اعتماد كلي على الدمنة وطراوتها . معلومات لابد للقناص من معرفتها :- 1_ البحير : مصطلح بين القصاصين للارنب التي تشاهد في دحلها دون القفز منه وهنا انصح القناص الذي يشاهد الارنب بعدم التوقف والاستمرار في طريقة وكأنه لم يشاهدها لضمان عدم قفزها وبقاوها في دحلها حتي يتجهز للرمي ويتم باذن الله اصطيادها 2_ النفيج : أ_ مشاوفية وتعني الارنب التي تقفز من دحلها قبل وصول القصاص لها وقبل رميها وقد لايتم رويتها الا عن طريق الاثر فقط وتكون في حالة انتباه ومراقبة طوال الوقت للقصاص خوفا من مباغتتها وهنا يصعب اصطيادها يلاحظ على هذا النوع كثرة التبول , وعلى القناصين توجيه انظارهم في كل اتجاه دون النظر الى الارض لانها تنفج "تقفز" من اماكن بعيده ومهمة متابعة الاثر والتوجيه للقصاص فقط وعادة تكون المشاوفيه هي "ذكر الارنب ((الخزز)) ب_غير مشاوفية :تقفز من قريب ويتم اصطيادها بسرعة وعادة تكون "الانثى ((عدنه))   *مصطلحات مهمه في قناصة الارانب • الدحل ___________هو مكان تنام فيه وتبيت الارنب فترة النهار كامل تاتيه الفجر ولاتخرج منه الا قبيل المغرب يكون الدحل في الشتاء بين الاشجار (الشويط _الرمث _الضمران _العرفج _الغضا _الارطى) ويكون في الصيف في ظلال الاحجار والصخور يلاحظ ان الارنب تبتعد عن اماكن الاودية ذات الكثافه النباتية الكثيرة خوفا من الثعالب والحيوانات المفترسه • المصبح_________هو مكان تفترشه من الرمل الناعم تقوم بعده الى مكان نومها الدحل *مسميات الارانب المشهورة لدى القصاصين والقناصين :- 1-الذكر _______________يسمى الخزز وهو صغير الحجم مقارنة بالانثى 2_الانثى _______________تسمى العدنه وهي كبيرة الحجم 3_صغار الارانب _________تسمى خرانق مفرد خرنق • تكاثر الارانب :-   تتأثر الارانب البريه بشكل مباشر بظروف البيئه المحيطة فمثلا هناك تناسب طردي بين البيئة القاحلة وقليلة الغطاء النباتي بقلة الولادات للارنب والعكس صحيح كلما كانت البيئة ربيعية وذات غطاء نباتي كثير ومتنوع زادت الولادت وتضع انثى الارنب البري من 1 الى اربع خرانق بحجم الجربوع مكتملا الفراء وتفتح العينين, يتغذى لمدة اسبوعين على حليب امه ثم يبدا بأكل النباتات .  علما ان الام تختار المكان المناسب لحفظ صغارها من الثعالب  *ماهي اهم المؤثرات على ممارسة القص؟    1_ هطول الامطار والسيول وخاصة في الشتاء يساهم بشكل كبير على عدم روؤية الاثر 2- الرياح والاعاصير "الهبايب والاتربة " تخفي الاثر 3_ الارضي الوعرة مثل الصمود والقيعان 4- انسب وقت للقص الصباح الباكر والعصر اما فترة الظهر فتعتبر اسوا وقت للقص *ماهو اسباب تناقص اعداد الارانب ؟ 1. تنوع الاسلحة والسيارات ذات الامكانيات العالية 2. الصيد الجائر والاسراف والتبذير وخاصة في قنص الليل. آن شـآء الله في الوقت القريب احضر بعض الصور لمقناص الارانب البريه.                       من تجميعى


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الأرنب
 الأرنب rabbit حيواني ثديي, من الفصيلة الأرنبية Leporidae وطائفة أرنبيات الشكل Lagomorpha.  طوله 35 سم تقريباً ووزنه 1500غ. شفته العليا مشقوقة, وأذناه طويلتان,  وذيله قصير, ورجلاه الخلفيتان طويلتان تجعلانه من أمهر الحيوانات القافزة.  وهو اليوم عالمي الانتشار, وترد أصوله, كما يعتقد, إِلى شمالي آسيا, حيث  انتشر منها إِلى كامل آسيا وإِلى أوربة وإِفريقية. وقد أدخله الرومان إِلى  إِنكلترة, كما نقله الإِنكليز سنة 1859 إِلى أسترالية, حيث ترعرع وتكاثر  تكاثراً مريعاً حتى أصبح يمثل خطراً على الغطاء النباتي والمزروعات لانعدام  الحيوانات القادرة على منافسته. ولم تسيطر عليه السلطات الأسترالية إِلا  بعد إِصابته بالفيروس الذي يسبب له مرض الورام المخاطي myxomatosis.
 أرنب هجين من أصل فرنسي ونيوزيلندي مُحَسَّن لون الوبر وطعم اللحم 
 وكلمة  أرنب كلمة عامة تطلق على عدة أجناس يقدر عددها بـ 52 جنساً, يوجد منها 28  جنساً في العالم القديم و24 جنساً في العالم الجديد. وأكثرها انتشاراً في  العالم القديم الجنس Oryctolagus, وفي العالم الجديد الجنس Sylvilagus والجنس Lepus. ويعرف من الأرانب مجموعتان: الأرانب الحقيقية, والأرانب البرية Hares.  وتتميز الأرانب الحقيقية بحياتها الاجتماعية وقصر آذانها وأرجلها الخلفية,  وبكون مواليدها مغمضة العينين عارية الجسم في حين تتمتع الأرانب البرية  بانعزاليتها وطول آذانها وأرجلها الخلفية, وبكون مواليدها مفتوحة العينين  والآذان مكسوة الجسم بالأوبار. ولطالما حدث التباس بين أرنبيات الشكل  والقوارض [ر] Rodentia. فالأولى تتميز بوجود  أربع قواطع في فكها العلوي: قاطعتين كبيرتين خلفهما قاطعتان صغيرتان, في  حين يقتصر الفك العلوي لدى القوارض على وجود قاطعتين فقط. 
 



 _حياة الأرانب وطباعها_
 تعيش  أغلب الأرانب حياة جماعية, في أنفاق تحفرها تحت الأرض, ذات مداخل عدة,  وتؤدي كلها إِلى حجرة مركزية, في حين يقضي بعضها حياته على سطح الأرض في  أعشاش يبنيها في شقوق الصخور أو تحت أخشاب الغابة, وهنالك قلة من الأرانب  تعيش في أعشاش بنتها حيوانات أخرى. وتمضي الأرانب معظم نهارها تحت الأرض أو  تحت غطاء عشبي كثيف, مستلقية في الأيام الحارة على سطح الأرض طالبة  برودتها, وتنطلق ليلاً باحثة عن غذائها العشبي الأخضر أو قشور الأشجار  الفتية.
 وأسنان  الأرانب متكيفة للتغذي بالأعشاب بقواطعها التي تنمو من جذورها باستمرار  وتتآكل تيجانها متحولة إِلى ما يشبه الإِزميل الحاد. وهي بلا أنياب, ويبقى  مكانها على الفك شاغراً.
 وتهضم  الأرانب المواد السلولوزية التي تكوّن الجزء الأكبر من وجباتها الغذائية,  مستعينة ببكتريات متمركزة في أعور الأنبوب الهضمي. كما أنها تمارس اجتراراً  كاذباً, فهي تطرح ليلاً كتلاً برازية محاطة بغشاء هلامي غني بالبكتريات  الهاضمة للسلولوز, يتناولها الحيوان, غالباً من الشرج مباشرة, لتدخل المعدة  ثانية وتساعد في هضم السكريات وتكوين حمض اللبن. أما البراز العادي فيطرحه  الأرنب عادة في النهار.
 ويضرب المثل بجبن الأرنب الذي يهرب بقفزات متتابعة تزداد سعة مع السرعة, التي تصل في بعض الأحيان إِلى نحو 50 كم/ ساعة.
 والأرنب حاد  البصر, وعيناه كرويتان تسمحان برؤية جميع الاتجاهات من دون حاجة لتحريك  الرأس. وحاسة السمع قوية, وأذنه مزودة بصيوان قابل للتوجه نحو مصدر الصوت.  كما يقوم بتحذير أقرانه بالنقر على الأرض بأرجله. ولا يصدر الأرنب الأصوات  في العادة إِلاّ في حالات نادرة, عند خوفه لدى التقاطه أو عند إِصابته  بالأذى.
 



 تكاثر الأرانب 
 يضرب  المثل بسرعة تكاثر الأرانب، فهي تتكاثر طوال السنة في المناطق المعتدلة,  في حين يمتد تكاثرها من شباط حتى تشرين الأول في المناطق الباردة. وتحمل  الأنثى 4-8 «بطون» في العام, ويضم «البطن» الواحد من 3-9 أجنة. وتمتد مدة  الحمل من 28-30 يوماً. وتنبذ الحامل جماعتها قبل الوضع وتجهز حفرة تفرشها  بالأعشاب التي تخلطها بفراء جسمها, تضع فيها الأرنبة مواليدها مغمضة العيون  التي تنفتح في اليوم الحادي عشر من ولادتها, ومغلقة الآذان التي لا تنفتح  إِلا في اليوم الثاني عشر, وعارية الجلد الذي ينمو عليه فراؤها في أسبوعين,  وتصبح قادرة على الحركة متدرجة في الاعتماد على نفسها بعد 30 يوماً. وتدرك  الأرانب مرحلة البلوغ الجنسي بعد ستة أشهر. ويعيش الأرنب من 3-4 سنوات,  ويعمر بعضها حتى السابعة. أما الأرانب البرية فتولد مفتوحة العيون والآذان  ومكسوة بالفراء.
 الأهمية الاقتصادية للأرانب وتربيتها 
 تؤدي  الأرانب دوراً اقتصادياً مهماً. فتربى بعض أنواعها, ولاسيما في أوربة  وأمريكة, مصدراً للبروتينات الفقيرة بالطاقة لانعدام شحومها, وهي تُسَوَّق  لهذا الغرض عندما يصبح عمر الواحد منها شهرين ووزنه نحو 2كغ. كما يصاد من  الأرانب الملايين سنوياً.
 وتربى أرانب  الأنْقُرية (الأنغورة) لفرائها الذي تصنع منه منسوجات ثمينة, إِذ يصل طول  وبره إلى نحو 6 سم في ثلاثة أشهر, ويُنتج الأرنب الواحد منها قرابة 100  غرام من الصوف في السنة الواحدة. أما وبر الأرانب العادية فيستعمل في صنع  نسيج قبعات الرأس.
 وعند تربية  الأرانب في المزارع يجب مراعاة بعد المزرعة بقدر الإِمكان عن الضوضاء,  وتيارات الهواء المحملة بالغبار, ومسببات الأمراض, ومراعاة سهولة تنظيفها,  وجفافها, وتوفر مياه الشرب النظيفة. ويجب أن تتضمن المزرعة ما يلي:
 ـ مساكن  لتربية الأرانب الكبيرة (مساكن الولادة) أبعادها 150×70×50 سم بأرجل ترتفع  25 سم عن سطح الأرض, ذات أرضية من السلك أو من قضبان الخشب المتقاطعة.  وتتكون عادة من غرفة صغيرة للولادة أو للراحة ومن فناء للرياضة وتناول  الطعام. ويجب أن تنفصل غرفة الولادة عن الفناء بحاجز فيه فتحة دائرية تسمح  للأرانب بالمرور, ترتفع 10 سم عن أرض المسكن.
 ـ مساكن للذكور من السلك الشبكي من دون غرفة منفصلة.
 ـ مساكن  لتربية الصغار بعد الفطام تشبه إِلى حد كبير مساكن تربية الكبار, أبعادها  200×100×50 سم, وتتسع إِلى 25 أرنباً, يقلل عددها كلما كبر حجم الأرانب,  وفيها غرفة مظلمة تشغل ربع المساحة الكلية للمسكن تقريباً, يفصلها عنه حاجز  فيه فتحة أو أكثر لخروج الأرانب ودخولها.
 ويمكن تربية  الأرانب في مساكن طبقاتها عدة, ويلجأ إِلى ذلك عندما تكون مساحة الأرض  صغيرة, ويفضل ألا تتجاوز كل مجموعة من هذه المساكن ثلاث طبقات لتسهيل  العناية بها.
 كما يمكن  تربيتها في مساكن في الهواء الطلق, حيث تطلق الأرانب في حفر أبعادها 3×1.5م  أو 4×2 بعمق 25-40سم, تغطى أرضيتها بسلك شبكي عريض الفتحة (حتى 2.5سم), أو  تغطى بطبقة من الأسمنت كي لا تحفرها الأرانب, مع ميلان خفيف ومصارف دقيقة.  ويوضع فوق الأسمنت شبك أو رمل. وتقام في أحد جوانب هذه المساكن غرف صغيرة  للولادة أو الراحة.
 وتجهز هذه المساكن كلها بأقفاص للعلف الأخضر وأوعية للعلف الجاف ومناهل لشرب الماء.
 وتؤدي  الأرانب دوراً مهماً في بناء السلاسل الغذائية, محققة بذلك نوعاً من  التوازن البيئي, فهي تمثل المستوى الثاني من المستويات الغذائية في الأنظمة  البيئية بأكلها الأعشاب, وتفترسها, في المستوى الثالث من المستويات  الغذائية, الذئاب والثعالب وأبناء عرس والصقور والبوم, وتدخل المستوى  الغذائي الرابع بتفكك نسجها وتحللها إِلى بقايا متحللة وفضلات.
 ويستعمل  الأرنب حيوان تجربة مخبرية لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه في كثير من الدراسات  والتجارب العلمية في مجال الطب والصيدلة وعلم الحياة. وهو بذلك كالفأر  والجرذ وخنزير الهند من حيث استخداماته العلمية.
 وينقل الأرنب إِلى الإِنسان بعض الأمراض, منها حمى الأرانب tularemia, بأكل الإِنسان لحمه السيء الطهو ولمسه الحيوانات المصابة.
 



 تطور الأرانب وأنواعها 
 تدل  وقائع علم المستحاثات على ظهور الأرانب منذ 55 مليون سنة, أي في أواخر  الباليوسين, في شمالي آسيا. ومن هناك انطلقت في جميع أنحائها وفي أوربة  وإِفريقية, وقد دخل الأرنب أمريكة الشمالية في نهاية الإِيوسين, أي منذ نحو  35 مليون سنة.​ 








 
 


 الأرنب الأوربي
 ويوجد اليوم من الأرانب الحقيقية 66 سلالة, طورت كلها من الأرنب الأوربي النوع Oryctolagus cuniculus. وأكثر الأرانب شهرة: 
 لأرنب  الأوروبي هو صغير ، رمادية اللون مائل الى البني الثدييات تتراوح بين  34-45 سم (13-18 بوصة) في الطول ، وحوالي 1.3-2.2 كجم (3-5 باوند) في  الوزن., لها الآذان الطويلة ، كبيرة اليد والساقين ,لها أسنان حادة ,  والارانب الأوروبية الأرانب لها حشوة على ليد و على القدمين للمساعدة على  لتخفيف صدمة التنقل السريع اثناء الركض.
 تتواجد هذه الانواع في معظم اوربا واستراليا وهي عده انواع.
 ـ الأرنب البلجيكي الذي يصل وزنه أحياناً إِلى 3.5 كغ. وهو رمادي اللون, ويربى من أجل لحمه.
 ـ الأرنب  الفلمنكي (الفلاندر) وهو أكبر الأرانب, إِذ يصل وزنه إِلى 7 كغ. وكساؤه  رصاصي قاتم, أما بطنه وذيله فلونهما أبيض. وهو يربى من أجل لحمه وفروه.
 ـ أرنب  الأنقرية الذي يتميز بكسائه الناعم الحريري الملمس الأبيض اللون. ويوجد منه  نوعان: فرنسي وإِنكليزي. ويزن النوع الفرنسي نحو 3 كغ, إِلا أن فراءه أقصر  من النوع الإِنكليزي وأخشن قليلاً.
 ـ الأرنب  القطني الذيل (الأرنب الفلوريدي Sylvilagus floridanus), وهو يعيش في غابات  المناطق الشرقية من أمريكة في جبال روكي, ولونه رمادي بني, أما بطنه  وأرجله فلونها أبيض. ويصل وزنه إِلى نحو 2 كغ. علماً بأن أصغر الأرانب  الأمريكية هو أرنب غابات إِيداهو النوع S. idahaensis الذي لا يتجاوز وزنه  نصف كيلو غرام.
 أما الأرانب  البرية فتضم أرنب القطب (النوع Lepus arcticus) وأرنب أوربة (النوع L.  europaeus) وأرنب الثلج snow- shoe rabbit (النوع L. americanus), الذي  يتحول لونه البني الصيفي إِلى اللون الأبيض كالثلج في الشتاء, وأرنب جاك  Jack rabbit (أرنب كاليفورنية L. californicus).

 



 انواع الارانب البرية
 الارانب البريه هي سبع سلالات وسنتاولها بالتفصيل كل نوع بعض المعلومات عنه وصوره :
 1 - الأرنب النهرية / Riverine Rabbit
 هي  واحدة من أندر الحيوانات الثديية في العالم, يوجد منها في المناطق الوسطى  والجنوبية للصحراء كارو في جنوب افريقيا , مواطنها هو على مقربة من خط  الاستواء , وتلد صغيرين فقط في السنة الواحدة.
 لوحظ  للمرة الأولى في جنوب أفريقيا في 1902 ، وازدهرت في 1902 حتي 1948 عندما  اختفت مرة أخرى حتى عام 1979. الأرنب النهرية شوهد في عام 2001 ,وهي مهدد  بسبب كثافة الرعي والكلاب البرية ، والفخاخ .
 لونه بني غامق مائل الى السواد ,ولها شريط أسود يمتد من زاوية فمه الى خده.
 2 - الارانب البركانية / Volcano Rabbit
 تعتبر  ثاني اصغر انواع الارانب في العالم وتتواجد في المناطق الجبلية والصخرية  ,في غابات الصنوبر والمعشبة الجبلية على جبال بركانية في المكسيك. ومنها  اكتسبت التسمية .
 صفاتها وشكلها :
 آذان  البيضاء من الاسفل ,والأرجل القصيرة , قصيرة سوداء سميكة الفراء الأصفر ،  وعلى ضوء رمادي البطن , لون فرائها يساعدها على الاختباء بين الصخور ,تعيش  في جماعات في أنفاق تحت الأرض ، ولها مهارات عالية في الأصوات بدلا من  الركض في تحذر المجموعة من خلال هذه الاصوات , تلد أربعة أطفال في شهر  نيسان ,في جحور تحت الأرض ، ووالصغار لا حول لهم ولا قوة لمدة أسبوعين ،  والتحرك نحو طعام بعد ثلاثة أسابيع ، وبعد ثلاثين يوما تكون الصغار مستقلة’  تتغذى على أوراق خضراء والحبوب .


 




 4 - الارنب الثلجي ( حذاء الثلوج) / Lepus americanus (Snowshoe Hare)
 وسبب  التسميه "حذاء الثلوج" بسبب الحجم الكبير لليد و القدمين ويترك علامات  ذيلها على الثلج وقدم الحيوان يمنعها من الغرق في الثلج عند القفزات  والمشي, كما ان لها اذان اقصر من باقي انواع الارانب , تكاثر الأرانب تمتد  من منتصف آذار / مارس من خلال آب / أغسطس , ويستمر الحمل 36 يوما ويمكن  انضع من اربع ال 8 من الصغار ,ويتواجد هذا النوع في جميع أنحاء كندا وشمال  الولايات المتحدة,غالبا ما تكون موجودة في الحقول المفتوحة ، والسور الصفوف  ، والمستنقعات ، والنهر الأجمات ، الارز الصنوبرية السباخ والأراضي  المنخفضة , مجموع طولها 413 حتي 518 ملم ,ووزنها عادة بين 1.43 و 1.55  كيلوغرام.
 هناك ستة انواع فرعية من هذه الأرنب .
 يتغير لونه في الصيف الى لون، هو معطف منقط بالرمادي صدئ أو رمادية اللون البني ، مع خط داكن ويكون لونه في الشتاء ابيض:


 5 - الارنب أسود الذيل / Black-tailed Jackrabbit
 الارنب  الأسود الذيل’, قياسه 47-63 سم من الأنف إلى الذيل, , تمتد من كانون الأول  / ديسمبر حتى نهاية أيلول / سبتمبر في ولاية اريزونا ، ومنذ أواخر كانون  الثاني / يناير الى آب / اغسطس في ولاية كاليفورنيا وكنساس , تلد الإناث 3  أو 4سنوياوتتنج 1-6 , يتراوح وزنها بين ( 1.30 إلى 3.10 كجم ) يتواجد في  غرب الولايات المتحدة والمكسيك ، ويعرف بأنه أكبر الارانب في أمريكا  الشمالية. فهي لها آذان طويلة ، طويلة الساقين و الظهر ، والفرو البني  الداكن مع شريط أسود ، والآذان التي تميل السوداء. سميت بهذا الاسم لان  ذيلها اسود. هذا المخلوق ليلي وياكل في الليل وياكل ، البرسيم والاعشاب  البرية , يشرب القليل جدا من الماء . 
 لا  تستخدم هذه الارانب الجحور ، وتعتمد على السرعة والاستماع للتهرب من  الضواري وتستطيع الجري بسرعة اكثر من سبعين كم في الساعه للتخلص من الضواري  .


 6-الارانب الظباء / Antelope Jackrabbit
 اكتسبت  التسمية بسبب قدرتها على القفز كالظباء كبر حجمها وطول قوائمها ,وهي تعيش  على الحشائش في التلال والسهول الجنوبية في الولايات المتحدة بصورة رئيسية  في ولاية اريزونا . شكلها رمادية اللون البني والابيض من الجانبين بنية  الوجه والحلق والأذنين والذيل هو على رأس أسود وأبيض من القاع , كبير جدا ,  بطول 24 بوصة ، والذيل الذي يصل حتى 4 بوصة ،طويلة لأرجل 8 بوصاتطويل  الساقين والظهر يصل الى 12 بوصة كما انها تمتلك آذان طويلة تصل الى 8 بوصات  , تولد صغارها كاملة الشعر وقاردة على المشي وتلد من 1-5 مرات بالسنه ,هو  مخلوق ليلي يغذي في المساء وخلال الساعات الأولى من الصباح ,وهي تستخدم  مجموعة من همهمات والاصوات ليدعو الآخرين و للتحذير من خطر قريب ,ونادرا ما  يشرب أي الماء.


 7 - الارانب بيضاء الجوانب / White-sided Jackrabbit
 الجسم  ويتراوح طولها 432 حتي 598 ملم ، وطول الذيل 47 حتي 92 مم ،القدم طول 118  إلى 141 مم ، وطول والأذن 108 حتي 149 ملم , كما انالإناث عموما أكبر من  الذكور, يتراوح وزنها بين 2 إلى 3 كغ . 
 لونها بني  فاتح مائل الى البيج وهي بيضاء البطن والجانبي والفخذين , تعيش في المناطق  الصحراويه وشبه الحراوية و مفضلة الأراضي والسهول المعشبة تتجنب المرتفعات  العالية الاشجار , تلد في نيسان / أبريل إلى آب / أغسطس من 1-2 من الصغار .
 وهي نشطة  جدا في الليل وعند الغسق. عندما تستريح ، فهي مموهة وإبقاء عيونها مفتوحة  يمنحها360 درجة لرؤية الخطر الكامن التي يمكن أن تكون قريبة.​ 











 
 


 تربية الأرانب 
 الأرانب  من الحيوانات الثدييّة الأليفة، تمتاز بكثرة الولادات، وسرعة النمو، وتعيش  عشرات السنين إذا توفّرت لها العناية الصحيّة والتغذية المناسبة، وتتصف  الأرانب برغبتها في العيش مع أرانب أخرى، وحبها للجري والحركة، وتنشط في  الليل .
 لحمها غزير وصحي، وهو مصدر رئيسي للبروتين الحيواني، ونسبة الدهن فيه منخفضة، وفراء بعض أنواعها ثمين وغالي الثمن .
 ومشاريعها تدرّ دخلاً مناسباً على المربين، ولا تحتاج مشاريعها لمبلغ كبير.
 ويصعب على  الأرنب الصعود والتنقّل في الجبال بسبب قصر يديها، وطول رجليها، يطأ الأرض  على مؤخرة قوائمه، وهو اسم جنس يطلق على الذكر والأنثى، ومن أعاجيبها أنّها  تحيض، وتنام مفتوحة العين .
 انتخاب السلالة المناسبة للتربية:
 يستحسن انتخاب أحد أنواع السلالات الجيّدة للمشروع ومنها:
 أرنب  اللحم: لإنتاج أرنب المائدة، (البوسكات) أبيض وعيونه حمراء، ويتراوح وزنه  بين (4 ـ 5) كغ، و(فلاندر) رمادي ويتراوح وزنه بين (6 ـ7) كغ .
 أرنب الفرو: وأشهر سلالاته (الأنجورا) شعره ناعم وطويل، يدبغ ويستخدم لفراء الملابس .
 الأرنب البلدي: ألوانه متعدّدة، ووزنه قليل، وحجمه صغير، ولكنّه يتحمّل الظروف الجويّة، ويقاوم الأمراض .
 



 طرق التربية:
 تربى  الأرانب في القرى مع حيوانات المزرعة إذا ضمن المزارع حمايتها من الكلاب  والثعالب، ويطلق بعض الهواة وربات البيوت في المدن فوق أسطحة منازلهم  الأرانب، والطريقة المفضّلة هي تربية الأرانب في أقفاص سلكيّة، على شكل  بطاريات، بحيث توضع كل أرنبة أم في قفص خاص بها مع بيت خشبي للولادة،  ويخصّص للذكر قفص خاص، وأقفاص أخرى لتربية الأرانب الصغيرة، وفيما يلي  أبعاد القفص:
 الطول: 100 ـ 150 سم ؛ العرض: 50 ـ 70 سم ؛ الارتفاع: الارتفاع: 40 ـ 60سم .
 تكاثر الأرانب: 
 تبدأ  الأرنبة بالولادة في المتوسّط عند سن الخمسة شهور، وتنجب نحو 30 وليداً في  العام (من 5 ـ 10) كل مرّة، ويجري التلقيح بعد الولادة بأسبوع أو أسبوعين،  وتعاد بعد التلقيح إلى مسكنها، وتظهر علامات الحمل بجسّ بطنها بعد عشرة  أيّام من التلقيح، وتستغرق مدّة الحمل 31 يوماً، ويضع المربي القش في صندوق  الولادة الخشبي وأبعاده: ( الطول: 50 ، والعرض: 30 ، والارتفاع: 30) وتقوم  الأنثى بنتف شعر بطنها لتوفير مهد ناعم، وتغطي صغارها به للتدفئة .
 تغذية الأرانب:
 يقدّم  لقطيع الأرانب يوميّاً كميّات مناسبة لعمر الأرنب غذاء صحياًَ يتكوّن مما  يتوفّر من: الخضروات، والجزر، والكرنب، واللفت، والبرسيم، والحبوب .
 بالإضافة إلى الأملاح، والفيتامينات .
 ويوضع الغذاء في معالف، والماء النظيف في مناهل .
 تنبيهات:
 إجراء التطعيمات السنويّة للأرانب .
 إجراء الفحص الدوري لأسنان الأرانب .
 تخلّص من الذكور بالبيع عندما يبلغ عمرها 60 يوماً، ويكون وزنها حوالي 2كغ .
 احتفظ بعدد من الذكور ذات سلالة ممتازة بمعدّل ذكر لكل 5 ـ 10 إناث .
 ضع تحت الأقفاص حوضاً معدنيّاً لتجميع الفضلات، وتخلّص منها يوميّاً .
 تحتاج الأرانب إلى 14 ساعة إضاءة يوميّاً، فتضاء غرفة الأرانب في الشتاء عدّة ساعات إضافيّة.​ 






 
 





 طرق صيد الارانب البرية
 "موهبة القص" من ضروريات قنص الارانب نهارا"
 اخواني القناصين عامة وهواة قنص الارنب خاصة .
 موضوعي يمثل نقطة مهمة وبداية حقيقية لمن يطلب المتعةوالتشوق والمغامرة في اصطياد الارانب .
 اقول وانا  على يقين تام من لم يجرب القص قبل القنص في اصطياد الارانب فانه لم ولن يصل  الى نشوة هذه الرياضة "قنص الارانب " ولن تحصل له المتعة كاملة
 فما الفرق بين قناص قام باصطياد الارانب واظن عن طريق "قنص الليل فقط"
 واخر قام بقص ثم قنص الارنب "وبالتاكيد لايتم هذا الا نهارا" 
 (الفرق قنص الليل ليس فيه أي متعة تحصل غير اصطياد الارانب وقد تلحق اضرار بالسيارة نتيجة الطرد.
 اما قص النهار فيه متعة القص,التشوق وانتظار المفاجأة ,رياضة المشي ,سرعة الرمي يتخللها دقة التصويب ولمح الهدف بثواني).
 اعتقد ان الفرق قد اتضح للجميع  

 • ماهي انواع او طرق صيد الارانب ؟
 هناك طريقتين لقنص الارانب :-1_الليل :- الصـيد يكون فيه بسهوله دون تعب.
 2_النهار :- الصيد يكون فيه تعب ،، وفتره طويله.
 *طريقة  الليل تعتمد على نظافة السيارة والسواق المحترف وقد يكون عدد الارانب  المقنوصه بهذه الطريقة كبير وهنا ندخل بمصطلح الاسراف والتبذير
 • طريقة النهار تتم عن قص جرة الارنب واقتفاء اثرها بطريقتين :-
 أ_ الطليع بسكون الطاء(طلوع الارنب من جحرها وعادة فترة غروب الشمس) :وهو قص واقتفاء اثر الارنب باتجاه عكسي (خلف خلاف)
 وله دلائل  واضحة يحددها القصاص (( اليدين بجنبها قدم واحدة وتسمى تثليث اضافة اذا وجد  تمغط وتباعد بين اليدين والقدمين فان الدحل قريب جدا ))
 _الدمنه  "براز الارنب " تكون ذات لون اسود وصغيرة الحجم وصلبة و وبول بكميات كبيرة  وذلك لان الارانب تكون قد قضت فترة طويلة بالدحل (ياتي تعريف الدحل لاحقا)  طوال فترة النهار .
 ب_النوم  (ذهاب الارنب للمبيت وعادة وقت الفجر) عكس الطليع تماما وهو قص اثر الارنب  واقتفاءها بنفس اتجاه او وجهة الارنب وهو عبارة عن التصاق اليدين مع بعضهما  وكامه موضع يد واحده وكذلك الرجلين 
 -وهناك علامات اخرى : الدمنة رطبة وتتفتت ولونها اخضر معشب وكبيرة الحجم 
 والنوم يقود الارنب الى اخر نشاطتها الليلية وهو النوم بالمصبح (سوف ياتي تعريفه لاحقا ). 
 *وقد  لاتبعد عن المصبح 100_200 مترا" فترة الصيف ملاحظ على الارنب بعد قيامها من  المصبح اخفاء اثرها وقد لا يبين الا اظافرها وهنا تاتي حذاقة ونباهة  القصاص.
 *في الشتاء  يصعب وجودها حتى مع وجود المصبح نظرا" لان الليل في هذه الفترة طويل وقد  تعمل مصبحين او اكثر ولكن في هذه الحاله يعتمد القصاص اعتماد كلي على  الدمنة وطراوتها . 
 معلومات لابد للقناص من معرفتها :-
 1_ البحير :  مصطلح بين القصاصين للارنب التي تشاهد في دحلها دون القفز منه وهنا انصح  القناص الذي يشاهد الارنب بعدم التوقف والاستمرار في طريقة وكأنه لم  يشاهدها لضمان عدم قفزها وبقاوها في دحلها حتي يتجهز للرمي ويتم باذن الله  اصطيادها
 2_ النفيج :
 أ_ مشاوفية  وتعني الارنب التي تقفز من دحلها قبل وصول القصاص لها وقبل رميها وقد  لايتم رويتها الا عن طريق الاثر فقط وتكون في حالة انتباه ومراقبة طوال  الوقت للقصاص خوفا من مباغتتها وهنا يصعب اصطيادها يلاحظ على هذا النوع  كثرة التبول , وعلى القناصين توجيه انظارهم في كل اتجاه دون النظر الى  الارض لانها تنفج "تقفز" من اماكن بعيده ومهمة متابعة الاثر والتوجيه  للقصاص فقط وعادة تكون المشاوفيه هي "ذكر الارنب ((الخزز))
 ب_غير مشاوفية :تقفز من قريب ويتم اصطيادها بسرعة وعادة تكون "الانثى ((عدنه))
 

 

 *مصطلحات مهمه في قناصة الارانب
 • الدحل ___________هو مكان تنام فيه وتبيت الارنب فترة النهار كامل تاتيه الفجر ولاتخرج منه الا قبيل المغرب 
 يكون الدحل في الشتاء بين الاشجار (الشويط _الرمث _الضمران _العرفج _الغضا _الارطى)
 ويكون في الصيف في ظلال الاحجار والصخور 
 يلاحظ ان الارنب تبتعد عن اماكن الاودية ذات الكثافه النباتية الكثيرة خوفا من الثعالب والحيوانات المفترسه
 • المصبح_________هو مكان تفترشه من الرمل الناعم تقوم بعده الى مكان نومها الدحل 
 *مسميات الارانب المشهورة لدى القصاصين والقناصين :-
 1-الذكر _______________يسمى الخزز وهو صغير الحجم مقارنة بالانثى 
 2_الانثى _______________تسمى العدنه وهي كبيرة الحجم 
 3_صغار الارانب _________تسمى خرانق مفرد خرنق
 • تكاثر الارانب :-

 
 تتأثر الارانب البريه بشكل مباشر بظروف  البيئه المحيطة فمثلا هناك تناسب طردي بين البيئة القاحلة وقليلة الغطاء  النباتي بقلة الولادات للارنب والعكس صحيح كلما كانت البيئة ربيعية وذات  غطاء نباتي كثير ومتنوع زادت الولادت وتضع انثى الارنب البري من 1 الى اربع  خرانق بحجم الجربوع مكتملا الفراء وتفتح العينين, يتغذى لمدة اسبوعين على  حليب امه ثم يبدا بأكل النباتات .​
 علما ان الام تختار المكان المناسب لحفظ صغارها من الثعالب​ 
 *ماهي اهم المؤثرات على ممارسة القص؟​
 

 1_ هطول الامطار والسيول وخاصة في الشتاء يساهم بشكل كبير على عدم روؤية الاثر 
 2- الرياح والاعاصير "الهبايب والاتربة " تخفي الاثر 
 3_ الارضي الوعرة مثل الصمود والقيعان
 4- انسب وقت للقص الصباح الباكر والعصر اما فترة الظهر فتعتبر اسوا وقت للقص 
 *ماهو اسباب تناقص اعداد الارانب ؟
 1. تنوع الاسلحة والسيارات ذات الامكانيات العالية 
 2. الصيد الجائر والاسراف والتبذير وخاصة في قنص الليل. 
 آن شـآء الله في الوقت القريب احضر بعض الصور لمقناص الارانب البريه.


​ 








 
 








​ 






من تجميعى


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ومعلومات مفيده ورائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااا

كل الشكر لحضرتك استاذي الغالي

يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلومات راااااااااائعه ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع ومعلومات مفيده ورائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> كل الشكر لحضرتك استاذي الغالي
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


شكرا جداااا
للمرور الرائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *معلومات راااااااااائعه ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


مشكوره للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع استاذي النهيسي
موضوع يستحق التقييم
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *مجهود رائع استاذي النهيسي
> موضوع يستحق التقييم
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


*شكرا جدااا
لذوقك
ومرورك الغالى
يسوع يباركك*​


----------

